# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  تاجرة او غير تاجرة حياج موضوع لمناقشة الافكار @[email protected]

## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

اشحالكن ان شاء الله بخير ...

من جديد نعود اليكم  :Smile:  

الموضوع ها للجميع التاجرات وغير التاجرات .. اللي عندهم مشاريع قائمة او اللي عندهم افكار غير مكتملة .. 

حابة تناقشين مشروعج او حابة تناقشين فكرتج ,, حابة تتوسعين او تبدأين ,, حياكم هنيه حطوا افكاركم اسئلتكم تعليقاتكم ملاحظاتكم بخصوص اي مشروع او فكرة مشروع ,, مع بعض ان شاء الله بنحاول نبني طريق ممهدة للتجارة النسائية الالكترونية  :Smile: 

فحياكم وكلنا اسرة واحدة ان شاء الله  :Smile: 


والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى  :Smile: 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

مشكوه الغاليه ع الموضوع 

لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## أم ريانM

*فعلا ً موضوع راقي جدا ً ومفيد..

لي عوده إن شاءالله مثل إختي وردة الجاردينيا..

موووفقه أم ناصر..*

----------


## fatentus

مشكوووره غناتي على طرح هالموضوع المفيد و المثمر ان شاااء الله 

و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله ......

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

حياكم خواتي الموضوع منكم وللجميع ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## اريج 7

ان شاء الله نستفيد ونفيد بعضنا واتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

هلا بالغالية أم ناصر ..

موضوعج قيم و مفيد للجميع للمبتدئة و للي حابة تطور نفسها بعد ..

أنا عن نفسي تجارتي فالبداية كانت بسيطة كانت عبارة عن شغلات بسيطة كنت أسويها بالكمبيوتر و أبيعها .. و أحيانا أشتغل بالطلب و آخذ على أتعابي .. يعني كان مشروع بسيط يتناسب مع تخصصي ..

و بديت أطور نفسي شيئا فشيئا .. إلى أن وصلت إلى عالم الدخون و العطورات ...

و سبحان الله فكرة تييب أفكار ثانية ..

من فكرت أحط عينات لدخوني و كنت أستخدم علب صغيرة أو غراش راقية بالعينات دخل فبالي اني أسوي هالغراش توزيعات للأعراس و شوي شوي تطورت تجارتي و مشروعي الصغير تحول لمشاريع و لتجارة مختلفة

و الله يوفق الجميع ,,

همسة للمبتدئات .. لا تستهيني بأي عمل انت قادرة على العمل فيه .. 

سبحان تبدرين بشيء بسيط و مع الأيام تتوسعين أكثر و أكثر ..

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

هلا حبيبتي اي تي ,, هذا هو التفكير المثالي اللي حابة ان البنات يفكرون به ,, ان شغله تفتح شغله ثانية .. مب فجأة نحصل الشغلة المناسبة لنا لازم نتخبط شوي في البداية ها مب معناته ضياع وقت بالعكس ها نحن نكتسب خبرات .. خبرات ما راح نحس فيها الا بعدين ونسفتيد منها الا يوم نحصل على الشغلة اللي كنا ندور عليها من زمان بس للاسف ما كنا نعرف شو هي ,, تخبطوا عادي مو مشكلة اهم شي انكم تبدعون في اي شي تسوونه الابداع هو يطلع مواهبكم وقراتكم الكامنة ويخليكم تتعرفون فعلا على انفسكم اكثر واكثر ,,

حبيبتي اي تي اتمنى لج والله التوفيق من كل قلبي واتمنى للجميع بعد والله ييسر الخير للجميع ويرزق الجميع دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## الشمعدانة

مرحبا انا حابة اسوي مشروع في البيت بس ابي مساعدة من البنات الي ابتدوا من البيت 
المشروع عبارة عن خياط ملابس مثل عبايا وفساتين
افكر ايب خياط واحد لين يقوم المشروع اشوي اشوي لانة ببدا براس مال ضعيف 
والسبب اني بسوي المشروع هذا اعرف اصمم عبي وفساتين 
فا شوا رايكم وياليت تعطوني افكاركم

----------


## om-saeed2005

السلام عليج ام ناصر بصراحه مادرى شو اقول مشكووووره علي هذى البادرة الحلوه بصراحه انا توني بادية مشروع بسيط يعني تقريبا من سنتين والحمد الله نجحت بس بصراحه ياام ناصر لاتضحكين علي توني حطيت انتر نت في بيتي بس مااعرف كيف بعرض بضاعتي وانا احب اصمم شيل وعبي وتجارتي هي اني ابيع ملابس نوم روعه وراقيه واسوى هدايا صناديق للعرايس -اشاالله ربنا يوفق الجميع0

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> خوآتي انآ مفكره أسوي مشروع 
> محل خياطه راقية يعني اييب مصممه تكون فيه قسم للحريم ومن ضمنه جاهز من خياطه المحل. وحابه يكون شي ثاني في المحل مثل بيع اكسسوار وشنط راقيه بس معقول .
> 
> يآ ريت تشآركوني بآرآئكم ,, يعني عطوني افكار شو اقدر اضيف على الخيااطه ويكون عليه اقبآل ومشكوراااات


هلا الغالية 

فكرتج حلوووة بصراحة ,, و زين ما اخترتي لأنه أغلب البنات يدورون مصممة تقيس لهم و تصمم لهم على راحتهم و أكيد التعامل مع المصممة بيكون غير عن المصمم ..

و بعد حلو انج ضايفه لمحل الخياطة الشنط و الاكسسوارات .. عسب الوحدة تخيط و تاخذ لها شنطة و اكسسوار يناسب مرة وحدة ..

بس الغالية لو تحاولين تسوين الشنط و الاكسسوار من تصميمكم .. يعني تعرضين على البنت اللي تصمم عندكم فستان أو أي لبس انه ممكن تسوون لها شنطة مصممة على ديزاين الفستان + اكسسوار ..

و هالشيء اللي الأغلب يدور عليه ..

و بالتوفيق الغالية .. و ربي ايسرلج ..

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> خوآتي انآ مفكره أسوي مشروع 
> محل خياطه راقية يعني اييب مصممه تكون فيه قسم للحريم ومن ضمنه جاهز من خياطه المحل. وحابه يكون شي ثاني في المحل مثل بيع اكسسوار وشنط راقيه بس معقول .
> 
> يآ ريت تشآركوني بآرآئكم ,, يعني عطوني افكار شو اقدر اضيف على الخيااطه ويكون عليه اقبآل ومشكوراااات


مرحباا الغاليه مشكوره الف شكر انك طلبتى راى وانا اقرا موضوعك شفت الاخت الى بعدك الشمعدانه
سبحان الله كانهاا داخله تدور مشروع يكمل مشروعك هى تقول عندها مصمم عبي وفساتين بس ماتقدر تفتح محل وانتى تقولى انك تبي تنفذى مشروع نفس الفكره فاذا تقدرى تتواصلى معهاا
وتشوفى التصاميم الى عند المصمم مالها وانشاء الله تتوفقون يارب بس لازم تبدون باسعار معقوله
ومرضيه لجميع الاذواق
واى مساعده انا في الخدمه
ويارب فالك التوفيق

----------


## أم البنوته

مرحبا جميعا
عندي 200000 أبغي أشغلهم في مشروع
شو تقترحون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي

----------


## بنت النيل9

انا صراحه من الشوامخ
ومره فكرت انه من بني ياس لين الرحبه خدمات بسيطه خالص بل تكاد تكون معدومه
مثل
مخبزفي الشوامخ بالتحديد
اوصاله العاب رياضيه للسيدات لتخفيف الوزن
عنايه بالبشره متل المراكز اللي في دبي بالليزر وغيره
او مدينه ملاهي للاطفال
واشياء كتيره مفقودة في المناطق دي
هههههههههههههههههههههههه افكار علي العالي خاااااااااااااااااالص

----------


## مسك دبي

خواتي احتاج مساعدتكن

ربيع اخويه دخل فديون هو واهله وهو طالب فالكليه وان شاء الله هالسنه بيتخرج وعلى راسه اكثر من 300 الف درهم دين واليوم بيستلم بيزات متديننهن لابوه ومن غير الديون الي على اخوه الي اكبر عنه والديون الي على ابوه

واخويه قال فكرت اخليه يسوي بزنس بس يبا يعطيه افكار لتجاره ما تحتاج راس مالي لانه ع قد حاله

وانا الحين افكرله ومب عارفه شو تجاره يبداها ريال وممكن انها تمشي

قلت حق اخويه انا بعرضله فالنت بس خله يبدا بشي مب شرط يفتح محل 

لكن ماعندنا افكار 

ساعدونا بافكار خواتي والله انه ريال مافي مثله هو واهله وودي من قلبي اساعدهم لانهم يستاهلون كل خير 

شو تجاره يقدر يسويها ريال و يقدر يبداها براس مال ضعيف؟

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> خوآتي انآ مفكره أسوي مشروع 
> محل خياطه راقية يعني اييب مصممه تكون فيه قسم للحريم ومن ضمنه جاهز من خياطه المحل. وحابه يكون شي ثاني في المحل مثل بيع اكسسوار وشنط راقيه بس معقول .
> 
> يآ ريت تشآركوني بآرآئكم ,, يعني عطوني افكار شو اقدر اضيف على الخيااطه ويكون عليه اقبآل ومشكوراااات


السلام عليكم الغالية 

والله رايي من راي اختيه اي تي ,, الناس كلهم يدورون على مصممة حرمة تاخذ لهم القياس وتعرف تتفاهم وياهم ,, ونفس الشي بعد الاكسسوارات والشنط واي شي يخص الفساتين والتصميمات واكسسوارات الشعر بعد يكون كله شغلج وتصميمج يعني تشوفين المصممين العالميين لهم فساتينهم وكل ما يتلعق بها الفستان النعالة عزكم الله والشنطة والاكسسوار وممكن تخطين بعد خدمة تأجير اوب بيع الفساتين المصممة عندكم يعني انا صممته عندكم عقب ما لبسته وانقضت المناسبة ما اريد احطه في الكبت اييبه لكم والله بيعوا لي اياه او اجروا لي اياه يعني خدمة حلووة اعتقد خصوصا انكم انتوا اللي صممتوه واكثر ناس تعرفون بقيمته وفخامته ماحد بيقدره الا انتوا ,,, ما ادري الزبونة بتكون مرتاحة دوم من هالحركة بتسوي اللي في خاطرها فيه وفي نفس الوقت بتستفيد  :Smile:  اتوقع فكرة مميزة ...وها الشي بيكون من ضمن الملابس الجاهزة اللي من شغل المحل لكن بينحط في قسم المستعمل عسب اللخبطته  :Smile:  

وممكن تسوين ركن خاص بمستلزمات العروس من ناحية الفستان + ملاحقاته + قمصان النوم يعني اي شي يخص العروس من ناحية الملابس ركن ياي بروحه حلووو في حميمية ا كثر وراحة اكثر ...

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مرحبا انا حابة اسوي مشروع في البيت بس ابي مساعدة من البنات الي ابتدوا من البيت 
> المشروع عبارة عن خياط ملابس مثل عبايا وفساتين
> افكر ايب خياط واحد لين يقوم المشروع اشوي اشوي لانة ببدا براس مال ضعيف 
> والسبب اني بسوي المشروع هذا اعرف اصمم عبي وفساتين 
> فا شوا رايكم وياليت تعطوني افكاركم


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

نفس كلامي الماضي للاخت دراري وسالفة العبايات بعد اوكي تعرفين عبايات المناسبات شي ناس تحب تتطقم بين الفستان والعباية ,, وموضوع الاكسسوارات المكملة للفستان او العباية بعد شي حلوو لو تفكرين فيه تعرفين الحين الناس تبا الشي السهل ما فيها على الدواره والفررررررررة في الاسواق وما ادري تحصل شي يناسب والا لا ,,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile: ا

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليج ام ناصر بصراحه مادرى شو اقول مشكووووره علي هذى البادرة الحلوه بصراحه انا توني بادية مشروع بسيط يعني تقريبا من سنتين والحمد الله نجحت بس بصراحه ياام ناصر لاتضحكين علي توني حطيت انتر نت في بيتي بس مااعرف كيف بعرض بضاعتي وانا احب اصمم شيل وعبي وتجارتي هي اني ابيع ملابس نوم روعه وراقيه واسوى هدايا صناديق للعرايس -اشاالله ربنا يوفق الجميع0


 
وعليكم السلام الغالية ,.. 

العفو فديتج اهم شي الفايدة  :Smile:  ...

حبيتي لا بضحك ولا شي الله يخلج انا اول مرة نزلت صورة تميت ويا البنية جزاها الله خير يوم كامل لي مافهمت اشلون الطريقة زين كان على الماسنجر والا اسميني كننت خذيت فلعة مرتبه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Smile:  وعن عرض البضاعة شوفي الغالية اهم شي تصورين البضاعة بطريقة واضحة + تحطين كل بيانات الصورة + السعر بشكل واضح وبس هاي اهم الامور اللي لازم تراعينها في عرض البضاعة ,, ولو تستخدمين الالوان والصور الترحيبية يعني كجز من اضفاء لمسة جمالية على الموضوع ,, وشوي شوي محد يتعلم في بطن امي والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## أو زايد

حابه افتح محل بس ما عرف محل شو..؟

مطعم ولا صالون نسائي ولا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## بتاتا

انا عندي كثيير افكار غريبة مش موجودة في البلد  :Smile:  تحتاج راس مال و انا ما عندي و اخاف اخبر اي احد ياخذ افكاري و اطلع من المولد بلا حمص خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يا ريت في في البلد حد ياخذ الافكار و يحظ الحقوق

----------


## اخر همي

اختي الغاليه تعرفين المثل اللي يقول ( سبع صنايع والبخت ضايع ) هذي انا 
انا خبيرة تجميل اسوي مكياج مشكلتي اني مالي علاقات مع احد ولما انزل اعلان بس يتصلون يسالون عن السعر وبعدين يقولون احنا شو درانا ان مكياجك حلو !!! ويطلبون صور واغلب اللي سويت لهم مكياج مواطنات يعني مايرضون اصور عيونهم حتي!! 
وبعدها بديت بالتجارة جيت العاب زوجيه واغلب اللي تعرفت عليهم بنات مب متزوجات والحمدالله على كل حال البضاعه تمشي شوي شوي
وحاولت اجيب شغلات مو موجوده بالامارات لحد الحين احاول اني اتعرف على بنات بس ماتصير فرص شو احل؟؟

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا صراحه من الشوامخ
> ومره فكرت انه من بني ياس لين الرحبه خدمات بسيطه خالص بل تكاد تكون معدومه
> مثل
> مخبزفي الشوامخ بالتحديد
> اوصاله العاب رياضيه للسيدات لتخفيف الوزن
> عنايه بالبشره متل المراكز اللي في دبي بالليزر وغيره
> او مدينه ملاهي للاطفال
> واشياء كتيره مفقودة في المناطق دي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه افكار علي العالي خاااااااااااااااااالص


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج الافكار وايدة ما شاء الله بس منو اللي عنده الجرأة انه يقدم على المشاريع اللي صدق كبيرة كمستوى وكبيرة كمردود ,, يعني شوفي اخونا اللي فتح في الباهية اعتقد حديقة الحيوان يعني هو كل اللي عنده مزرعة كانت كبيرة صغيرة المهم انه قدرت يستفيد منها بطريقة صراحة انا اهنيه على الفكرة شوفي الحين عيالنا في المدارس يسيرون رحلات لها ,, ها غير الاهالي اللي يسيرون لها يتمشون ,, ما شاء الله عليه صدق اهنيه على تفكيره العملي والجريئ ما شاء الله ,, 

تسلمين اختيه على الاقكال اللي طرحتيها وان شاء الله البنات يستفيدون منها والله يوفقج يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> حابه افتح محل بس ما عرف محل شو..؟
> 
> مطعم ولا صالون نسائي ولا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اوكي لو مالج بارض بالمحلات وبشغلهم ليش ما تأجرين المحل على كم تاجرة يعني تسوين فكرة المول بس على اصغر يعني كأنه يستوي عندنا ميني مول هههههههههه شوفي حجم المحل لو كبير نوعا ما ,, ممكن تقسمينه الا مثلا ثلاث اقسام وتأجرينهم على تجار بس اهم شي ان شغل كل واحد فيهم يكون غير + جودة العمل تكون جيدة انتي بيطلع لج قيمة الايجار وهم بيستفيدون منج من ناحية المكان والايجار يعني مثلا ايجار المحل عليج 100 الف وانتي قسمتيه ثلاث اقسام بتخلين ايجار كل محل مثلا خمسين الف بيطلع لج كل سنة فايدة خمسين الف ,, ممكن تزيدين او تقللين حسب اللي تشوفينه مناسب انا بس اعطيج فكرة ,, 

وانتي بعد فكري في مشاريع ثانية او تجارة ثانية انتي ممكن تسوينها ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> خواتي احتاج مساعدتكن
> 
> ربيع اخويه دخل فديون هو واهله وهو طالب فالكليه وان شاء الله هالسنه بيتخرج وعلى راسه اكثر من 300 الف درهم دين واليوم بيستلم بيزات متديننهن لابوه ومن غير الديون الي على اخوه الي اكبر عنه والديون الي على ابوه
> 
> واخويه قال فكرت اخليه يسوي بزنس بس يبا يعطيه افكار لتجاره ما تحتاج راس مالي لانه ع قد حاله
> 
> وانا الحين افكرله ومب عارفه شو تجاره يبداها ريال وممكن انها تمشي
> 
> قلت حق اخويه انا بعرضله فالنت بس خله يبدا بشي مب شرط يفتح محل 
> ...


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج ما ادري بس لو تحاولين تحطين لنا هنيه شو دراسته ممكن نساعدج اكثر في الموضوع ان شاء الله ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## umm mohammad

:Sobhan: اختي ام ناصر 
انا عندي فكرة وسائد اشغال يدوية وحابة اسوقها وما اعرف الطريقة الصح يا ريت تساعديني وشوفي شغلي واحكمي
اختج ام محمد
 :Sha2:

----------


## umm mohammad

ام ناصر الغالية
حابة منكم مساعدة انا عندي اشغال يدوية من تصميمي وتنفيذي عبارة عن وسائد ( كوشن )وكنت ابي اعرف احسن طريقة لتسويقهااذا ممكن تساعدوني
وشكرا 
ام محمد

----------


## فينكس

انا عضوة جديدة في المنتدى وسجلت لما قريت عن الدخون والبخور اللي تبيعه الاخوات الفاضلات هنا في المنتدى فاست***ني الفكرة وسجلت وحبيت اجرب اتاجر في الدخون الاماراتي لانه مرة رائع 
بس مادري ياترى في توصيل للسعودية ولا لاء
ولو مافي اود لو اشوف بنت حلال تخاف الله واتفق معاها تشوفلي انواع مختلفة من الدخون والمخمريات وعطور الفراش والمخلطات والمبثوث وغيره من هذا المنتدى ولها نسبة معليش في الاول هتكون يمكن بسطية ولو لاقيت اقبال والطلب يزيد نتفق على نسبة مناسبة لانه انا جربت فقط مع تاجرة واحدة اني اكون مندوبة لها في السعودية قالتلي للاسف مافي توصيل لخارج الامارات وماقولكم من ساعتها وانا احبطت وخصوصا لما قريت اراء البنات في منتجاتها وباين انه شغلها غاوي ولو كان ماعليها اقبال كان مالاقيت مديح لمنتجاتها وفي ساعة صفا زي مابيقولو طرت الفكرة في راسي مع انه اشهد انها مغامرة ولكن حطيت امام عيني الله سبحانه وتعالى اني لو نيتي خايسة ربي حيمحق البركة في تجارتي وحيعاقبني وانا اريد التجارة الحلال والمباركة باذن الله و ماطول عليكم ان تسهلتلي وتوفرت معي المادة اريد واحدة تخاف الله فيني وانا باذن الله اخاف الله فيها تساعدني تكون وسيطة ليا هنا في المنتدى عند التاجرات
وباذن الله ربنا يباركلي ويباركلها ونتفق ساعتها على كل التفاصيل وربنا ولي التوفيق 
اللهم بارك لنا في رزقناواغفرلنا ذنوبنا يا حي ياقيوم

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

يعطيج العافيه يا اختي ام ناصر 
انا عضوه جديده في المنتدى وعندي فكره حلوه ابا اعرضها عليج بس شو تراتيب اعرضها ع الموضوع ولا عالخاص والسموحه

بنت الايـــــاويد 
[IMG]http://www5.0zz0.com/2009/04/13/15/362169073.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## عبق الورد

افكر افتح مشغل نسائي فيه خياطات حريم لأي نوع من الملابس (لانجري ، بدلات راقية و الفساتين الناعمة والسمبل مب الفخمة وفساتين الأعراس
وعندي موديلات حلووووة بس مادري متخوفة من نجاح المشروع

----------


## عبق الورد

عطوني افكار لمشاريع ناجحة للنساء فقط  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> ام ناصر الغالية
> حابة منكم مساعدة انا عندي اشغال يدوية من تصميمي وتنفيذي عبارة عن وسائد ( كوشن )وكنت ابي اعرف احسن طريقة لتسويقهااذا ممكن تساعدوني
> وشكرا 
> ام محمد


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج الكوشنات ما شاء الله شغله وااااااااااااااايد حلووووووووووووووووة وممتعة اتوقع بالنسبة لج كمصممة وبالنسبة للزباين وتعرفين ها شي مطلوب في كل بيت ان كان في حجر النوم او في الجالس والصالات يعني بشكل عام هي قطعة اكسسوار مميزة للمكان ,, 

بالنسبة لطريقة التسويق اول شي نبدأ بالصور تصورين الكوشنات في اكثر من مكان يعني توضحين للكل اللي يعرف واللي ما يعرف وين واشلون تستخدم وتوضع .. ثاني شي تدورين لج على مكان عسب تعرضين فيه شغلج للاسف المنتدى هنيه سكر كل العضويات التجارية المدفوعة والمجانية لين عقب سنة ان شاء الله ,, عموما في منتديات وايد ومواقع تسويقية وايد ممكن تحطين شغلج فيها ,, ثالث شي انتي اوكي اشتغلتي على النت نبا نوسع نطاق شغلج حاولي تطبعين لج كتيبات صغيرة وتحطينها في اكثر الاماكن اللي يوجد فيها حريم ومنها اكيد الصالونات وممكن بعد تتفقين ويا تاجرة من تاجرات التوزيعات انها مثلا تعرض شغلج من ضمن توزيعاتها يعني كدعاية او شي جي ,, بمقابل مادي او حسب التاجرة شو تفضل ,, وشي مهم ثاني انج ممكن توزيعين على راعي الجرايد بعض من هالكتيبات عسب يحطيها في الجرايد يعني لو انتي تبين تنتشرين بسرعة ان شاء الله وبشكل واسع ,, 

المهم الغالية طريقة التسويق تعتمد على طريقة عرضج للمنتج ,, وطريقة العرض تشمل الصورة الواضحة + المعلومات الواضحة ,, 

والسموحة على القصور والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> افكر افتح مشغل نسائي فيه خياطات حريم لأي نوع من الملابس (لانجري ، بدلات راقية و الفساتين الناعمة والسمبل مب الفخمة وفساتين الأعراس
> وعندي موديلات حلووووة بس مادري متخوفة من نجاح المشروع


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج انا بخطي موضوع بتلاقينه بعنوان اسباب نجاح اي مشروع ممكن تتطلعين عليه وتشوفين اي نقطة ما فهمتيها او ما قتنعتي فيها ممكن نتناقش فيها ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> عطوني افكار لمشاريع ناجحة للنساء فقط


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج كل الافكار ناجحة ان شاء الله ,.. واتمنى تشوفين موضوع اسباب نجاح اي مشروع ,, ممكن يعطيج فكرة عن الشي اللي تبينه ,, لان الافكار وايد بس الاهم هو انتي شو اللي تبينه بالضبط وشو اللي تشوفين نفسج فيه ان شاء الله ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
\
@ اختكم في الله @

ام نصار  :Smile:

----------


## المصارعه

هلا اختي

انا عندي فكره
مثلا

انا عندي بضاعه وابي اعرضها خارج النت
مثلا اشترك في معرض بس يكلف 10000 وانا ماقدر
فليش مانتعاون كل الي تبي تعرض تدفع
وجي بيكون علينا الايجار رخيص
ونكسب اكثر
فالي تبي
تطرش لي ع الخاص
اي معرض انا برتب كل شي بس هيه تدفع
شرايكم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

ما اختيه المصارعة بس ما اتوقع ان حد هنيه بيشوف رايج من اللي انتي تبينهم ,, الاحسن لو تخصصين موضوع خاص بهالفكرة وشوفي اراء البنات والتاجرات فيها ,,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## عدعد

موضوع مفيد الغاليه

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم 

تسلمين اختي عدعد ومثل ما اقول دايما المهم الفايدة للجميع ان شاء الله  :Smile:  والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## عيناوي

انا خبيرة تجميل اسوي مكياج مشكلتي ان مالي علاقات مع احد ولما انزل اعلان بس يتصلون يسالون عن السعر ويطلبون صور واللي سويت لهم مكياج هم بنوتات واكيد على كبار احلى بواااايد اولا حرام انتشر صور كبار وثانيا مايرضون اصور عيونهم بس الحمدالله بديت مع اهلي وصديقاتي 

وربي يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله 
ادعولي بالتوفيق وذريه صالحه ان شاءالله

----------


## بسمة فجر

موضوع رائع
حاليا أنا و ريلي نفكر بمشروع بس ما استقرينا على راي
اللي عنها أفكار تخبرنا 
و لها جزيل الشكر
و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا خبيرة تجميل اسوي مكياج مشكلتي ان مالي علاقات مع احد ولما انزل اعلان بس يتصلون يسالون عن السعر ويطلبون صور واللي سويت لهم مكياج هم بنوتات واكيد على كبار احلى بواااايد اولا حرام انتشر صور كبار وثانيا مايرضون اصور عيونهم بس الحمدالله بديت مع اهلي وصديقاتي 
> 
> وربي يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله 
> ادعولي بالتوفيق وذريه صالحه ان شاءالله


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

شوفي فديتج السالفة هاي وايد تأزم البنات وهي موضوع العارضات ,, فما ادري تعرفين شركات الماكياج خصوصا اللي لهم تأثير على خطوط الموضة في العالم شو يسوون ,, انا مرة كنت شايفة برنامج عن وحدة من هاي الماركات ,, وبصراحة اشوفها مناسبة لنا نحن كمسلمين لانا مثل ما قلتي حرام نشر صور كبار وفي نفس الوقت حرام ندمر بشرة الاطفال ,, فشو يسوون يرسمون عين وعليها يحطون الالوان ,, فانتي جربي ترسمين عين وتحطين عليها الالوان ,, يمكن الموضوع غريب بس الماركات الكبيرة جي يسوون ,, 

والسموحة منج يالغلا هذا اكثر شي ممكن اساعدج فيه ,, بالنسبة لكيف تسوقين نفسج عقب هنيه يالغلا بما انه عضوية تاجرة مابتنفتح الا السنة الياية فما عندج غير انج تعرضين في منتديات ثانية عن شغلج + تحاولين تسوين اعلانات ورقية ممكن تتوزع مع الجرايد او في الاعراس مثلا ,, يعني واشياء من هالقبيل ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موضوع رائع
> حاليا أنا و ريلي نفكر بمشروع بس ما استقرينا على راي
> اللي عنها أفكار تخبرنا 
> و لها جزيل الشكر
> و بالتوفيق للجميع


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

في موضوع في المثبت ممكن تطرحين افكارج انتي وريلج وممكن البنات يساعدونج في الاماكن اللي ممكن تتوفقين فيها في اشياء حلوة ومناسبة لج ... 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## um easa

اولا موضوعكم وايد مفيد ..
ثانيا الاخت ام محمد المخدات وايد حلوه والفكره اساسا حلوه وانا اتوقع انها بتنجح بس يبالها انج تنشهرين شوي بين البنات ..
ممكن اتسوين مخدات حق ديكورات الاعراس مثل المخده اللي ايحطون عليها قرآن 
او المواليد او الليالي الرومانسيه بتكون وايد حلوه خاصة اذا دمجتى الوان غريبه واكسسوارات يديده..
الله ايوفقج حبيبتي ومشكوره اختى نجمة الفجر على متابعتج للموضوع ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> انا خبيرة تجميل اسوي مكياج مشكلتي ان مالي علاقات مع احد ولما انزل اعلان بس يتصلون يسالون عن السعر ويطلبون صور واللي سويت لهم مكياج هم بنوتات واكيد على كبار احلى بواااايد اولا حرام انتشر صور كبار وثانيا مايرضون اصور عيونهم بس الحمدالله بديت مع اهلي وصديقاتي 
> 
> وربي يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله 
> ادعولي بالتوفيق وذريه صالحه ان شاءالله



الغالية ممكن تاخذين لج المنيكان الخاص بالميكاب و تتفنين عليه  :Smile: 

في بنات جي يسوون .. ياخذون المنيكان اللي براس بس و يمكيجون عليه ..

و ربي ايسرلج ..

----------


## أمــــيـــرهـ

يطول لي عمرج على هالموضوع القمة 
والله ياطويلة العمر دشيت كذا شغلة وانصبوا علي بعدها قلت خلاص شكلي مو مال تجارة 
بالعربي كسرت خاطر روحي 
لكن أبو أطبيع مايخلي طبعه هههههههههههه 
ومن دشيت هالمنتدى وأشوف اعلانات الدريولية الحريم 
تمنيت لو أفتح لي مكتب دريولية حريم 
وعندي أهل اللهم ياكافي كل ماقلت لهم شي قالوا خوف واشدراج وين يروحون وهالحكي غاثيني بخرابيطهم يعني أخواني وخواتي على كيوفهم الأ انا ليش؟؟؟؟ 
يمكن لأني على طول أترزز جدامهم وأشاورهم بأفكاري ههههههههههههه يعني مو مال اللي يشاورهم هههههههه حشا 
الحين الفكرة عاجبتني وودي لو أبدى بجزء منها يعني  مبدئيا سيارة ( بث تجريبي ههه) 
بس والله قلبي مكسور مافيني أكلمهم لأني عارفتهم ماأطلع وياهم بنتيجه 
وسلامتج هذا مشروعي وعرفتي العايق 
طبعن هالشغلة مو موجوده عندنا بالديرة للآن 
ماأدري شتشورين على فيه بارك الله فيج؟؟

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اختيه اميره صراحة اهنيج على الفكرة نحن فعلا محتاجين مثل هالشركات اللي تكون حريم ,, لان مثل ما تعرفين ان صوت المرأة حرام فما بالج ونحن مب انا نكلم السواقين الرياييل بس لا ونتهازب معاهم مرات ومرات نطلع نعطيهم الطلبيات او نشل الطلبيات يعني ابدا ابدا مب حلووو بس شو نسوي مضطرين لكن يوم تطلع وحدة شراتج وتفكر بمثل هالمشروع صراحة اسمحيلي ارفعلج القبعة شرات اخوانا البريطان ما يقولون ^.^ 

اهم شي الغالية في هالمشروع انج تحصلين ناس مؤهلين لمزاولة هالعمل تعرفين الحريم ما شاء الله صح شغيلات ما شاء الله بس يحبون يتفلسفون وايد هههههههه فاول شي جهزي صيغة العقد اللي راح تكون بينج وبين السواقات ,, وبعدين اشلون طريقة العمل ,, وحاولي تشوفين الموضوع اللي في المثبت الخاص بدراسات الجدوى وتحاولين تسوين للمشروع دراسة جدوى في حالته الاولية (( البث التجريبي ههههه )) وبعدين عقب ما تتوسعين ,, 

وبصراحة اهنيج على تفكيرج هالشي الوحيد اللي ممكن اقوله لج ,, اما عن التحبيطات مشي حالج حبيبتي كلنا نتحبط عادي موضة هالايام مب انتي الوحيدة ولا الاخيرة ... يعني سمعي مني وطلعي مناك اهم شي اقتناعج وايمانج بالفكرة بس نصيحة اوجهها للجميع ان شاء الله ,, اهتموا بصلاة الاستخارة في كامل اعمالكم ان شاء الله + حاولوا تقرون سورة البقرة كل يوم مب شرط تخلصين السورة المهم انج تحاولين تقرين منها اللي تقدرين عليه لان فيها خير لا يعد ولا يحصى ^.^

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة1

مرحبا أختي 

أنا والحمدللة أتاجر في الدخون والعطور واسوي بعد مناديس للعرايس والحمدللة مرتاحة واللة موفقني بس بصراحة خاطري أشارك في معارض وأكون معروفة والكل يعرفني يعني أبقي أكون أسم معروف بين الناس مع انة عندي زباين واااااايد والحمد للة بس طماعة ههههههههه وبعد خاطري اوصل بضاعتي لبرع الامارات السعودية عمان قطر بس مب عارفة الطريقة ما خليت شركة مال التوصيل ما تصلت بس للاسف كلة يقولون دخون وعطور ما نودي وبصراحة وااااايد عندي طلبات لبرع الامارات ومب عارفة كيف أوديهن فياليت الي يعرف يساعدني واللة يوفق الجميع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

حبيبتي دلوعة اول شي لازم تسوينه هو انج تطلعين لج بطاقة مبدعة هنيه كل ما صار معرض في اي مكان بيعطونج خبر تلقائي عسب تشاركين فيه ,, واهم شي بعد يالغلا انج تطلعين ترخيص حماية الملكية لمنتجاتج في هاي الحالة اي مندوبة او مندوب او محل ممكن ياخذ من عندج لازم يكون في موافقة خطية منج لعرض المنتجات عند الجهة الثانية دام دشينا في سوالف القوانين والتراخيص ,, 

شي ثاني يالغلا بالنسبة لشركات التوصيل انا احيد ان شركة دي اتش ال يوصلون عطور عادي بس بكميات معينة يعني غرشة غرشتين ما يمشي الموضوع عندهم ويسوون لها تغليف خاص مانع للكسر او الاشتعال لاسمح الله بس الاحسن تتصلين عليهم ,, وجربي بعد الشحن البري ممكن تلاقين عندهم حد يرضى لو يتأخر في التوصيل ومب وايد يتأخر كلها يومين ثلاثة انا مجربة كم مرة مطرشين لي امس وواصلني اليوم بس هو حسب الشركة وخط السير مالهم اشلون ,, 

بعد الغالية لو ما حصلتي شركة توصيل حاولي تحطين مندوب او تشوفين مندوب وشي مندوبين يكونون على طول يوصلون بين دول الخليج بالبر يعني يتعاملون لحسابهم مب انهم تبع شركة او شي ,, فممكن تحطين اعلان هنيه او في احد المواقع الاعلانية وشوفي شو ممكن تحصلين ,, 

والسموحة منج والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة1

مشكووووووووووووورة الغالية واللة يوفقج ويسر أمورج

----------


## بنت سماج

مشكورة الغاليه ع الطرح المميز

----------


## rose_dxb

اختي اامييره 

مشروع السائقات شي جميل و حلوو  :Smile:  خاصه ان الكل محتاج سواقيين ... 



الاخت الي تدور فكره حق ربيع اخوها 

خليه يدش المنتديات .. يبدا باي بضااعه ... اشيا مستعمله عنده .. لين ما يكون راس المال و عقب يبدا مشروعه 
اذا يقدر يخلص معاملات و جييه في الدواير ... اممممممم يسوي تواقييع .... افكار وااااايده 
وترى الشباب برووحهم عندهم منتديات خاصه فيهم للبيع خخخخخخخخخخخخ شراتنا

----------


## a.j.m

انا والله يا خواتي ابا ابدا بمشرووع بس مب عارفة كيف ابدا
فكرة اسوي خياطة للعبي ودورت خياطة للعبي وماحصلت يليت لو حد يعرف خياطة اقدر ابدا وياها مشروعي او حد يقدر يشركني بمشروع وياه

----------


## مر555يم

انا بعدني ما بديت بس افكر ادخل في عالم المكياج لان عندي مكان في البيت يعني قصدي احط المكياج اذا عندكم اي افكار تعطوني فجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## روضه22

مشكوره الغلا على الموضوع الحلو 
انا عن نفسي توني باديه اسوي اطقم دلال رسم وبالكرستال والحمدلله بعدني ماخلصت طقمي وطلبوا مني
ابصراحه تعب بس خطوه بخطوه كل شي ينجح بأذن الله وانا عندي افكار حق عبي وجلاليب فخمه وتوك وتغليف هدايا
اللي حابه اساااااعدها فالها طيب مايردها غير لسانها ........ والسموحه

----------


## خلود النعيمي

مرحبا أم ناصر إختي حبيت أتخبرج أنا عندي فلوس وأبغي أتاجر بشو تنصحيني وسمحيلي

----------


## مهره*

مرحبا 
انا عن نفسي بديت تجارتي فالمنتدى من شهور بس الصراحة الشغل عندي ماشي عالبطيئ
وابطى من السلحفاة 
يلست افكر كيف اقدر احسن الوضع بس
لين الحين مب عارفة كيف
وتجارتي منوعة من بين الملايس الداخلية ومنتجات افون (عطور+مكياج+بدي لوشنات)و بيجامات

وخذت دورة مكياج والحمدالله شغلي عاجب الاهل وايد وودي ابتدي فية كمشروع خاص بس مب عارفة كيف ابتدي 
 :Frown:

----------


## سندس البدوية

فكرتي بيع عطور فرنسية وكلها أصلية وأقل من سعر السوق
بس خايفة إنه ما أمشي في المنتدى والبنات اللي يحبطن التاجرات

----------


## مسك دبي

> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> فديتج ما ادري بس لو تحاولين تحطين لنا هنيه شو دراسته ممكن نساعدج اكثر في الموضوع ان شاء الله ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
> 
> @ اختكم في الله @
> 
> ام ناصر


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته

فديتج هو يدرس قانون

----------


## راعية دارالحي

السلام عليكم


الحمدلله على كل حال

الافكار موجوووووده بس المشكلة في التنفيذ ...

انا ابيع دخون .. حرمه تسويه من جميره وايد راقي و فخم ... بس مشكلته يوم ايي بعرضه .. استحي و جني برتكب جريمه في حق حد .. اخاف يطلع من حلو بس من حياهم و ما يبون يقفطوني يشترونه ..

و اسوي بنفسي .. أكياس القماش الصغيره .. اللي تستخدم لتعطير الحمامات اكرمج الله .. و توضع بعد في دواليب الملابس لتعطيرها ... 

و أحط مكياج لاني ماخذه دورات الحمدلله ... بس في نطاق الاهل .. ماعرف كيف اتوسع .. اخاف احط اعلانات يقولون لي يبون يشوفون الصور و انا ماعندي و ما حد يطيع يصور..

و عندي بعد قطع القماش القطني الخفيف اللي يكون مع شيلة البيت طقم .. و كله في نطاق الاهل .. مب عارفه كيف اتوسع فيه

----------


## azawe

*حبيباتي حبيت آخذ رايكم إف مشروعي ..
مشروعي عبارة عن تجهيز عروس من مجاميعه ع حسب ميزانيتها ... أو تغييير لوكها بعد العرس يعني أغير ستايلها من مكياج ولبس واكسسوارات عسب تطلع غير ... مو شرط عروس ... حتى المعرسه من فترة ... وإذا خذت من عندي وايد أشياء أسويلها هدية مني لها ليلة رومانسية ... شو رايكم فالفكرة ,,, وشو تقترحون علي.......*

----------


## ام فهد..

انا شراتكم عندي دخون وعطور واحط مكياج واسوي محاشي 
بس استحي اعلن عن تجارتي وحتى فالمنتدى مافي اقبال مع ان الكل يشهدلي بكفاءت شغلي وطبخي

----------


## بنت العرب2009

*الله يوفق الجمييييييييييييييييع*

----------


## ام وديمه 1

........شكرا ....... اختي موضوع مفيد وله اهميه .......... جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكوره الغلا على الموضوع الحلو 
> انا عن نفسي توني باديه اسوي اطقم دلال رسم وبالكرستال والحمدلله بعدني ماخلصت طقمي وطلبوا مني
> ابصراحه تعب بس خطوه بخطوه كل شي ينجح بأذن الله وانا عندي افكار حق عبي وجلاليب فخمه وتوك وتغليف هدايا
> اللي حابه اساااااعدها فالها طيب مايردها غير لسانها ........ والسموحه


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج الاحسن انج تسوين عينات من اللي ممكن تسوينهم وتبدأين اما تعرضينها على الاهل والاصحاب او في بعض المنتديات الثانية لان تعرفين العضوية هنيه موقفة لمدة سنة ,, فهالموضوع راح يعرف الناس عليج وعلى شغلج وجودة شغلج ان شاء الله ,, وهنيه ممكن تحطين شغلج ممكن في قسم الاشغال اليدوية تاخذين رأي البنات فيها ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مرحبا أم ناصر إختي حبيت أتخبرج أنا عندي فلوس وأبغي أتاجر بشو تنصحيني وسمحيلي


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج ممكن تشوفين في المثبت موضوع عن دراسات الجدوى فيه واااااااااااااااااااااااايد ميزاينات لتجارات متنوعة ممكن تشوفينها ويمكن تلاقين شي يناسبج ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مرحبا 
> انا عن نفسي بديت تجارتي فالمنتدى من شهور بس الصراحة الشغل عندي ماشي عالبطيئ
> وابطى من السلحفاة 
> يلست افكر كيف اقدر احسن الوضع بس
> لين الحين مب عارفة كيف
> وتجارتي منوعة من بين الملايس الداخلية ومنتجات افون (عطور+مكياج+بدي لوشنات)و بيجامات
> 
> وخذت دورة مكياج والحمدالله شغلي عاجب الاهل وايد وودي ابتدي فية كمشروع خاص بس مب عارفة كيف ابتدي


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج دام ان شغلج اوكي في الماكياج فديتج ممكن تسوين شغلة الماكيرة ومن خلالها تحاولين انج تعرضين البضايع الثانية اللي توفرينها ,, وعن الماكياج ومستحضرات العناية التجميلية بشكل عام تعرفين انا اقترح عليج لو انج تبدأين تشتغلين بروحج بدون الكاتالوج تعرفين انا بعد مندوبة لافون ,, بس انتي ممكن تسوين شرات راعيين المحلات والصوالين يوم ياخذون من الموردين وعقب هم يبيعونها بالطريقة اللي يشوفونها مناسبة ,, ممكن تسوين كولكشنات خاصة بج ,, ممكن تسوين بعد عروض خاصة بج انتي ترا الاغلبية جي يسوون ,, ممكن تسوين مسابقات بهدايا خاصة بج انتي ,, لو فتحتي الكاتلوج وحاولتي تفكرين فيها شوي بتطلعين طرق وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد .. ففكري والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> فكرتي بيع عطور فرنسية وكلها أصلية وأقل من سعر السوق
> بس خايفة إنه ما أمشي في المنتدى والبنات اللي يحبطن التاجرات


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج دام انها اصلية ما يخصج في البنات التافهات اما عن كونه بيمشي او لا فها توفيق من الله وممكن حاليا تجربين في منتديات ثانية تعرفين لان عضوية تاجرة الحين بيفتحونها عقب سنة فعسب ما يضيع عليج الوقت جي بدون شي ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> الحمدلله على كل حال
> 
> الافكار موجوووووده بس المشكلة في التنفيذ ...
> 
> انا ابيع دخون .. حرمه تسويه من جميره وايد راقي و فخم ... بس مشكلته يوم ايي بعرضه .. استحي و جني برتكب جريمه في حق حد .. اخاف يطلع من حلو بس من حياهم و ما يبون يقفطوني يشترونه ..
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

الغالية شو رايج تسوين تغليفات مميزة للدخون بالاكياس القماش الصغيرة اللي تسوينها حلووو بيكون ,, 

الغالية انتي مشكلتج انج تخافين ولان وااااااااااااااااااايدات يخافون او يستحون على قولتج وانا منهم الحمد لله  :Smile:  ازدهرت المنتديات بالتجار والتاجرات ,, لان محد يعرف الثاني منو هاي راعية دار الحي والا منو هاي نجمة الفجر 2000 هاي مجرد اسماء مستعارة بعدنا ما تطورنا وتقوينا عسب نحطي اسماءنا الاصلية ههههههههههه الغالية اعرضي في المنتديات وما عليج من حد ولو تستحين نصيحة لا تتعاملين بأسلوب تتصلين في الزباين او الزباين يتصلون فيج لان اول شي يقولونه لج انا ماخذة كمية وهي ماخذة حبتين وتقوليج سوي ديسكاوند تعرفين ليش لانها حست انج مستحية في صوتج ,, فالاحسن عرضي في المنتديات عن بضاعتج ولا تتعاملين بأسلوب العينات من كل الف شخص ياخذ العينات يطلع لج واحد بس يرد ويطلب ومب لانه مب حلو ما يطلبون لا لانهم هم جي يجمعون دخونهم واشياءهم من العينات ويستخسرون يدفعون قيمتها غباء الله يعينهم على عمارهم ؟؟؟!!

حاولي تشتركين وايد في منتديات ثانية خاصة بالبيع والشراء واعرضي اغراضج فيها وخليج قوية مع الناس ترا انتبهي ما حد يعرفج هناكي ,, يعني بسهولة تقدرين تقصين عليهم وتبينين لهم ان شخصية قوية وانج ما تخافين ولا تستحين من حد ,, هههههههههههههههه ومثل ما قلت لج وايدات جي وانا وبكل فخر جي ههههههههههههههههههه

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *حبيباتي حبيت آخذ رايكم إف مشروعي ..*
> 
> _مشروعي عبارة عن تجهيز عروس من مجاميعه ع حسب ميزانيتها ... أو تغييير لوكها بعد العرس يعني أغير ستايلها من مكياج ولبس واكسسوارات عسب تطلع غير ... مو شرط عروس ... حتى المعرسه من فترة ... وإذا خذت من عندي وايد أشياء أسويلها هدية مني لها ليلة رومانسية ... شو رايكم فالفكرة ,,, وشو تقترحون علي......._


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج تعرفين فكرتج لو تسوين لها موضوع بروحها احسن عسب البنات يشوفونها وتستفيدين منهم اكثر ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا شراتكم عندي دخون وعطور واحط مكياج واسوي محاشي 
> بس استحي اعلن عن تجارتي وحتى فالمنتدى مافي اقبال مع ان الكل يشهدلي بكفاءت شغلي وطبخي


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

تعرفين البنات اللي يبيعون اي شيء اي حد التاجرات او التجار ,, احب ان كل واحد فيهم يكون عنده مدونة ليش ؟؟! لان هاي بتكون وسيلة دعائية اوكي له على الانترنت وممكن يسوويها بالانجليزي + العربي لجذب الانتباه ,, للاسف الواحد علق على المنتديات ونسى ان في وسيلة دعائية اسهل عن المنتديات اللي كل شوي لازم نسوي رفع ,, المدونة اي حد يسوي مدونة ويحط شغله كله فيها وعقب ياخذ رابط المدونة ويحطها في توقيعه ماراح تنحذف لانها صفحة خاصة به على الانترنت مب منتدى ,, 

وعموما انا بنزله اقتراح في موضوع خاص واتمنى الجميع يسوونه لان وايد مفيد ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## أمل الحوسني

يعطيكم العافيه جميعا.......لي عوده ومعاي مشروعي ان شاءالله


والسمـــــــوحه

----------


## اام سعود

موضوع حلوة الكل بايستفيد منه ربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## روح ملاك

uuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

مشكورات خواتي .. وبغيت منكم بما أنكم تاجرات وتعرفن يمكن أكثر مني 
بغيت رقم مندوب يكون أمين ويكون سلم وأستلم .

----------


## فينكس

انصحكم اللي تقول انها شغلها ماشي بطئ واللي تقول ماهيه عارفة تعرض بضاعتها جربو المشاغل والصالونات حق التجميل النسائية اعرضي الفكرة على صاحبة المشغل او الكوافير واتفقي معاها انك تعرضي في فاتنيرة صغيرة على حسب البضلعة وجربي كذا مشغل والنسبة على حسب البيع بس الافضل المشاغل اللي فيها حركة كثير ومشهورة بجودتها عشان تضمني انه راح تتشهر بضاعتك بسرعة وبعدها خلاص يكون اتشهرتي بين معارف اكثر ويصبح لكي زباين وممكن تتوسعي في مجال العرض مرة بازرات في الجامعة او المولات وانا الاحظ انه بازارت الجامعات احلى فيها توسع في العرض مدهش والله يوفق الجميع واتمنى اني فكرتي تعجبكم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انصحكم اللي تقول انها شغلها ماشي بطئ واللي تقول ماهيه عارفة تعرض بضاعتها جربو المشاغل والصالونات حق التجميل النسائية اعرضي الفكرة على صاحبة المشغل او الكوافير واتفقي معاها انك تعرضي في فاتنيرة صغيرة على حسب البضلعة وجربي كذا مشغل والنسبة على حسب البيع بس الافضل المشاغل اللي فيها حركة كثير ومشهورة بجودتها عشان تضمني انه راح تتشهر بضاعتك بسرعة وبعدها خلاص يكون اتشهرتي بين معارف اكثر ويصبح لكي زباين وممكن تتوسعي في مجال العرض مرة بازرات في الجامعة او المولات وانا الاحظ انه بازارت الجامعات احلى فيها توسع في العرض مدهش والله يوفق الجميع واتمنى اني فكرتي تعجبكم


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين حبيبتي على الفكرة اتمنى الجميع يستفيدون منها  :Smile:  وجزاج الله كل خير والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ام نويره

علومكم الغاليات
انا خاطري استثمر لاني مشاركه في جمعيه وبيطيح لي مبلغ وخاطري استثمره بدال ما العب فالبيزات
فبليز اللي عندها اي فكره تعطيني
مع العلم اني هب تاجره

----------


## @أمة الرحمن@

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## أم محمـــد

موفقة ام ناصر^^

----------


## ام شموه

موضوع روووعه مشكوره ع الطرح الغاوي


اتمنى اني اكون تاجره حتى لو صغيرونه المهم انفع غيري وانفع نفسي

الله يوفق الجميع ان شء الله

----------


## affar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي بغيت نصيحتكم لأني ناوية أسوي مشروع بس عندي وايد أفكار بس محتارة كيف أبدأ. أنا والوالدة وخواتي وايد متحمسات لأن مهاراتنا متعددة. فصديقتي نصحتني و عطتني هالموقع.

بس خايفة أبدأ في شي و بعدين أضيع. فمثلا الوالدة شطورة 1.فالاكلات خاصة الهندية و الشعبية. 2.الخياطة والتطريز للفساتين الهندية و العبايات والشيل. 3.للزهور والأشجار. 

أنا 1.العبايات والشيل. 2.ملابس النوم والداخلية. 3.رعاية الحيوانات الأليفة. 4.التصميم الملابس. 5.أحذية و شنط و أكسسوارات مستوردة.

أخواتي 1. مكياج والتسريحات. 2.الساعات والأكسسوارات. 3.الحناء. 4.مساج والعناية بالجسم. 5.الرسم على الزجاج. 6.الاكترونيات و الكتب. 7. العود والدخون. 

وهناك الكثير..... عندنا معارف في بلدان ثانية مثل الهند و التايلند و الباكستان و النيبال و بريطانيا و استرالياو مصر.

فانصحوني الله يفتح لكم ابواب الخير والرزق. ان شاء الله

اختكم:

شيخة السمر  :44 (30):

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخواتي بغيت نصيحتكم لأني ناوية أسوي مشروع بس عندي وايد أفكار بس محتارة كيف أبدأ. أنا والوالدة وخواتي وايد متحمسات لأن مهاراتنا متعددة. فصديقتي نصحتني و عطتني هالموقع.
> 
> بس خايفة أبدأ في شي و بعدين أضيع. فمثلا الوالدة شطورة 1.فالاكلات خاصة الهندية و الشعبية. 2.الخياطة والتطريز للفساتين الهندية و العبايات والشيل. 3.للزهور والأشجار. 
> 
> أنا 1.العبايات والشيل. 2.ملابس النوم والداخلية. 3.رعاية الحيوانات الأليفة. 4.التصميم الملابس. 5.أحذية و شنط و أكسسوارات مستوردة.
> 
> أخواتي 1. مكياج والتسريحات. 2.الساعات والأكسسوارات. 3.الحناء. 4.مساج والعناية بالجسم. 5.الرسم على الزجاج. 6.الاكترونيات و الكتب. 7. العود والدخون. 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

الغالية لو تحطين ردج ها في موضوع بروحه احسن ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> علومكم الغاليات
> انا خاطري استثمر لاني مشاركه في جمعيه وبيطيح لي مبلغ وخاطري استثمره بدال ما العب فالبيزات
> فبليز اللي عندها اي فكره تعطيني
> مع العلم اني هب تاجره


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج شيكي في المثبت موضوع بخصوصو دراسات الجدوى ممكن تستفيدين منه ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

خواتي تسلمون على ردودكم وتشجيعكم الدائم لتقديم احسن الافكار والحلول ,, واتمنى خواتي انكم تشوفون باقي مواضيع القسم عسب تاخذون منها الفايدة المرجوة والسموحة والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## شفا الخواطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية على اهتمامج .. 
أنا بصراحة موظفة وناوية ان شاء الله أدخل مجال الأعمال الحرة مع مجموعة من البنات .. شوي شوي لين ما احس اني خلاص مش محتاجه للوظيفة الرسمية عشان استقيل واتفرغ شويه لبيتي وزوجي وللبزنس :-) .. 
ما شاء الله عالبنات الي ناويين يدخلون معايه المشروع عندهم مواهب حلوة .. 
ونسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

حلووووو فديتج ان الانسان يحاول يجرب شي ثاني غير الوظيفة خصوصا لو ماكان مقتنع فيها ,, وعلى قولتج شوي شوي لين ما تقدرين تستغنين نهائي عن الوظيفة ,, انا اشجعج واشجع ربيعاتج ويقولج في الجمعة بركة ان شاء الله ,, 

والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## Dianira

يعطيج العافيه الغاليه على الموضوع الجميل والي استفت منه شخصيا بصراحه 

احب اذكر تجربي .. كوني مبتدأه في مجال التجاري ما صار لي 6 شهور .. وبدايتي كانت على المستوى العائلي والمعارف والاصدقاء .. 
وبدأت ببيع مستحضرات التجميل وركزت على الشيدوهات واقلام الكحل بالوانها.. 
وبعدين دخلت موضوع حقائب اليد ... وحاليا افكر ادخل الاكسسوارات.. 

بدايه كنت مستحيه ومتردده في الموضوع لكن بعدين الحمدالله مع التشجيع والطلب صارالموضوع ماشي هذا غير الملاحظات والنصائح الي توصلني تخليني ادور وابحث عن كل ما يرفع من مستوى تجارتي .. 

وحاليا في طور دخول تجارة النت.. والله يعين ويسهل ان شاءالله ... 

اريد اقول كل شيء يبدأ من بعد اول خطوه تخطينها .. هي البدايه الي صعبه ويبالها شجاعه .. وبعدين كل شيء يتيسر 

المشكله الي تواجهني واحس بصعوبه فيها هي التسويق .. 

لو سمحتى فجر وجميع التاجرات ومن واقع خبرتكم .. ممكن رأيكم وملاحظاتكم ونصايحكم 
بخصوص عملية التسويق .. 

يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## فاطمة الحوسني

مشكورة اختيه عالطرح 
والله انا اريد اوقف عريولي وابي مساده من خواتي التاجرات انا انسانه مبدعه اعرف اصمم عبي دراعات موديلات فساتين للصغار والكبار واعرف اسوي توزيعات واحط مكياج والكل الكل يمدح في ذوقي ويقولون لي سويلج بزنس بس المشكله انا مب عارفه كيف ابدى واتمنى من حد يتبناني لين ما اوقف على ريولي

----------


## أحلام علي

فاطمة الحوسني هالموهبة لاااااتضيعينها وانا اشجعج على موهبتج واتمنى تحصلين الدعم المادي

=)

----------


## omfaisal

مشكوووره غناتي على طرح هالموضوع المفيد و المثمر ان شاااء الله 

و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> يعطيج العافيه الغاليه على الموضوع الجميل والي استفت منه شخصيا بصراحه 
> 
> احب اذكر تجربي .. كوني مبتدأه في مجال التجاري ما صار لي 6 شهور .. وبدايتي كانت على المستوى العائلي والمعارف والاصدقاء .. 
> وبدأت ببيع مستحضرات التجميل وركزت على الشيدوهات واقلام الكحل بالوانها.. 
> وبعدين دخلت موضوع حقائب اليد ... وحاليا افكر ادخل الاكسسوارات..  
> بدايه كنت مستحيه ومتردده في الموضوع لكن بعدين الحمدالله مع التشجيع والطلب صارالموضوع ماشي هذا غير الملاحظات والنصائح الي توصلني تخليني ادور وابحث عن كل ما يرفع من مستوى تجارتي ..  
> وحاليا في طور دخول تجارة النت.. والله يعين ويسهل ان شاءالله ...  
> اريد اقول كل شيء يبدأ من بعد اول خطوه تخطينها .. هي البدايه الي صعبه ويبالها شجاعه .. وبعدين كل شيء يتيسر  
> المشكله الي تواجهني واحس بصعوبه فيها هي التسويق ..  
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اولا اشكرج وااااااااااااااايد انج ذكرتي تجربتج مع التجارة وها شي يدل انج انسانة تحبين التخطيط في اي شي تقومين فيه ان شاء الله 

ثانيا بالنسبة لتجاربنا في التسويق فأنا انصحج انج تكتبين السؤال ها على العام عسب اكثر التاجرات يشوفونه ويعقبون عليه ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره وجزاج الله كل خير على مشاركتنا تجربتج الحلوووووووووووة ان شاء الله 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكورة اختيه عالطرح 
> والله انا اريد اوقف عريولي وابي مساده من خواتي التاجرات انا انسانه مبدعه اعرف اصمم عبي دراعات موديلات فساتين للصغار والكبار واعرف اسوي توزيعات واحط مكياج والكل الكل يمدح في ذوقي ويقولون لي سويلج بزنس بس المشكله انا مب عارفه كيف ابدى واتمنى من حد يتبناني لين ما اوقف على ريولي


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج لو تبين نصيحتي ابدأي بروحج احسن لج ,, مثلا ابدأي في الشيل والعبايات والدراعات والفساتين سوي من كل شي واحد واحد ,, وعرضيهم على اساس ان الناس تشوف ديزايناتج اشلون ,, بها الطريقة انتي تكونين تسوين دعاية لج ولشغلج ,, وشوي شوي بتنشهرين بين البنات بس نتمنى ان الشهرة تكون ايجابية مب سلبية وها شي يتحكم فيه مستوى الشغل والاتقان ومدى الالتزام بمدة الشغل والانتهاء ,, 

فحاولي فديتج حتى ممكن تبدأين في اسهل شي او بمعنى اصح ابسط شي الشيل سوي ديزاينات منها وعرضي على اهلج في النت ,, وشوفي شو الاقبال وشو الاذواق ,, 

ففعلا اتمنى انج تبدأين بروحج وبأشياء بسيطة ويقولج اللي يبدأ شوي شوي يوصل شوي شوي لكن يوصل ان شاء الله للقمة ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## الناعمـــــه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..


انا عندي مشروع و بديت فيه و الحمد لله كانت بدايتي موفقه... بس للحين الناس ما تدري عني ..


و اشتركت فهالمنتدى لأني كنت أضن اني بلقى فرصتي في اني ابين للناس البزنس اللي أنا بديت فيه و أتوقع يكون فيه اقبال...


نزلت موضوعي في قسم الأعمال فالمنتدى.. و تفاجات بحذفه.. بصراحة انحبطت و حز فخاطري.. لأني كنت حاطه أملي فهالمنتدى.. و اني اشتهر و بعض الناس تعرفني من خلاله...


فممكن تعطيني حل ؟!



اذا ما ابدأ من عندكم .. من وين أبدأ ؟!


و ربي حز بخاطري... فأتمنى تعطيني حل جدي..




للنعومــــــــــــــــــــة عنـــــــــــــــــــــــوان...

----------


## عطر ملكي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..
> 
> 
> انا عندي مشروع و بديت فيه و الحمد لله كانت بدايتي موفقه... بس للحين الناس ما تدري عني ..
> 
> 
> و اشتركت فهالمنتدى لأني كنت أضن اني بلقى فرصتي في اني ابين للناس البزنس اللي أنا بديت فيه و أتوقع يكون فيه اقبال...
> 
> 
> ...



هلا حبيبتي ... الله يوفقج بكل خطوة .. 
نفسي اعرف وش كان المشروع وليش الناس ما درت عنه ؟ 
وهل صادفتج صعوبات فيه او لا ؟ 
اما بالنسبة للمنتدى فانتي بين اهلج .. 
واذا انحذف موضوع فأكيد له اسباب تراجعين الادارة .. 
لان قوانين هالقسم تمنع المتاجرة لكن ترحب باكتساب الخبرات .. 
وعرض الافكار والمناقشة  :Smile:  
يمكن اخطيتي باختيار القسم .. 
يمكن فيه سوء فهم .. 

ربي يحييج ويبقيج ..

----------


## فرحة جفن

أنا خاطري أبدأ بتجارة بس ما أعرف شو
الحمدلله عندي لمسة ذوق في الديكور.. وأعرف أرسم شوي على الشيل.. وأحب أتفنن بالأشياء اللي عندي..بس مب عارفة من وين أبدأ..
لو أي وحدة ممكن تفيدني جزاها الله خير.. ولو أي وحدة عندها ميول مثلي ياليت تفيدني.. أكيد بتعرف شو المناسب للسوق.. خاصة إن كل شيء موجود ولازم الواحد يسوي شيء جديد.

----------


## أم موضي

هلا الغاليات.......
هاي أول مرة أكتب بهالقسم وعجبني موضوعكم وتشجعت أني أشارك وأفضفض معاكن، أنا أخذت دورة مكياج كل من يشوف مكياجي على خواتي يسأل عنه ولكن ما أعرف كيف أقدر أعلن عن مكياجي لانه خواتي ما يسمحون لي بتصويرهن وما أعرف وايد بالانترنت وهذا بالنسبة للمكياج وشخصيا عندي الوالدة ما شاء الله عليها تسوي أجار طعمه صدق يخبل ونفس المشكلة ما أعرف كيف اسويه مشروع وإلا بشو تنصحوني...........
وجزاكن الله خير

----------


## شفا الخواطر

هذي كانت فكرتي: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية على اهتمامج .. 
أنا بصراحة موظفة وناوية ان شاء الله أدخل مجال الأعمال الحرة مع مجموعة من البنات .. شوي شوي لين ما احس اني خلاص مش محتاجه للوظيفة الرسمية عشان استقيل واتفرغ شويه لبيتي وزوجي وللبزنس :-) .. 
ما شاء الله عالبنات الي ناويين يدخلون معايه المشروع عندهم مواهب حلوة .. 
ونسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد 

وهذا ردج عليه 



> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> حلووووو فديتج ان الانسان يحاول يجرب شي ثاني غير الوظيفة خصوصا لو ماكان مقتنع فيها ,, وعلى قولتج شوي شوي لين ما تقدرين تستغنين نهائي عن الوظيفة ,, انا اشجعج واشجع ربيعاتج ويقولج في الجمعة بركة ان شاء الله ,, 
> 
> والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
> 
> @ اختكم في الله @
> 
> ام ناصر


...............
الغالية ام ناصر .. 
عندي فكرة أوسع من الاولى وهي اني افيد شبابنا وشاباتنا الي مصيفين الحين في الاجازة .. فحابه افتح لهم المجال عشان يسقلون مواهبهم وابداعاتهم في نشاطات يمارسونها على أرض الواقع .. 
هذيلا الأفراد هم أعضاء في منتدى .. ولاحظت انه أغلبهم في سن الدراسة والمراهقة .. وعندهم نشاط ما شاء الله عليهم بس يبون حد يحركهم .. 
عطيتهم فكرة انه احنا نفتح خيمة كبيرة مثل المعرض ونسميه باسم المنتدى وكل عضو مشارك في المشروع راح يكون له حيز من الخيمة يمارس فيه نشاطه ينتج ويتسلى ويربح .. 
بس العائق الي حال بيني وبين تنفيذ هذا المشروع هو اني

ماعرف كيف ادير المشروع

وشو الاجراءات الرسمية لتنفيذه .. 

أرجو الرد بسرعة لانهم متحمسين ويريوني :-(

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> هذي كانت فكرتي: 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية على اهتمامج .. 
> أنا بصراحة موظفة وناوية ان شاء الله أدخل مجال الأعمال الحرة مع مجموعة من البنات .. شوي شوي لين ما احس اني خلاص مش محتاجه للوظيفة الرسمية عشان استقيل واتفرغ شويه لبيتي وزوجي وللبزنس :-) .. 
> ما شاء الله عالبنات الي ناويين يدخلون معايه المشروع عندهم مواهب حلوة .. 
> ونسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد 
> 
> وهذا ردج عليه 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم الغالية 

شوفي حبيبتي اول شي انتبهي من انج تحطين اي شي باسم المنتدى ,, لازم موافقة رسمية من ادارة المنتدى لان المنتدى مثل ما تعرفين له اصحاب ومن الذوق انا نستأذن الناس اشياءهم  :Smile:  

لكن اول شي لازم تسوونها هو انكم تحددون المكان اللي راح تسوون فيه الخيمة لو كان في مول اكيد بتأجرون المكان من ادارة المول ولو في مكان خارجي في حديقة مثلا تتفاهمون مع ادارة الحديقة على الشي اللي تبون تسوونه ,, ولو مكان خارجي ثاني تتفاهمون مع اصحاب المكان طبعا ولو ما له صاحب تتفاهمون مع البلدية ,, 

عقب ما تاخذون التصاريح الخاصة بالمكان وباسم المنتدى عقب عادي تحطون الخيمة في المكان المقرر لها وترتبونها وفي نفس الوقت لازم تهتمون بالدعايات لها الخيمة ,, يعني اي مكان تقدرون عليه المرئية والمقروءة .. 

بالنسبة لادارة المشروع تقدرين انتي تسوينه بروحج بس اهم شي انج ترتبين امورج وكل شي بيمشي على خير ان شاء الله ,, او ممكن تتقاسمين الامور مع عضوتين بعد حد تاخذ سالفة التصاريح ووحدة سالفة الاعلانات ووحدة اكيد سالفة المشتركات والتريبات في الخيمة ,, 

تقريبا هاي هي اهم الخطوات اللي المفروض انج تنتبهين لها ,, وشي ثاني الغالية ما يتج الموافقة على سالفة الاسم مو مشكلة اختاري اي اسم ثاني مثلا بنات الامارات او اي شي ثاني انتوا تفكرون فيه ,, 

وشي حلووووووووو الصراحة وجزاج الله كل خير على هالتفكير الحلووو والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> أنا خاطري أبدأ بتجارة بس ما أعرف شو
> الحمدلله عندي لمسة ذوق في الديكور.. وأعرف أرسم شوي على الشيل.. وأحب أتفنن بالأشياء اللي عندي..بس مب عارفة من وين أبدأ..
> لو أي وحدة ممكن تفيدني جزاها الله خير.. ولو أي وحدة عندها ميول مثلي ياليت تفيدني.. أكيد بتعرف شو المناسب للسوق.. خاصة إن كل شيء موجود ولازم الواحد يسوي شيء جديد.


السلام عليكم الغالية 

حبيبتي بالنسبة للديكور انا افضل انج تدرسين في هالمجال يعني تاخذين دورات او لو تقدرين تدرسينه في الجامعة زين عسب يتطور عندج الحس اكثر ان شاء الله ,, 

على قولتج الواحد لازم يسوي شي جديد شوفي انا بحكيلج قصة  :Smile: 

اول زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اان كانوا الناس يشترون الاشياء المصنوعة يدويا تعرفين ليش لانه وبكل بساطة ما كان في شي غير فالموضوع كان اضطراري عندهم ,, عقب ما ظهرت الالات والمصانع تركوا الناس اليدويات وراحوا للاليات لان اسرع وفي اشكال وايد بالاضافة الى الدفة في الشغل والانسان بطبعه متفلسف يحب الاشياء الدقيقة الصنع ؟! 
ومع تغلغل الالات في حياتنا بشكل كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير نسواااا الناس انهم في يوم من الايام كانوا يشترون اشياء مصنوعة يدوية وصارت بمعنى اصح غريبة عليهم واول ما يشوفون شي يدوي اوووووووه يبهرون فيه و يحبونه بشكل غريب لدرجة انهم مستعدين يدفعون اي قيمة عسب يحصلون عليه ومن هنيه راجت صناعة على قولتهم الانتيكات عند السياح ومحبي جمع الانتيكات ومن هنيه التجار عافانا الله صاروا يبيعونها بأسعار بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تخوف الصراحة ,, واللي يصير بكل بساطة ان الناس ملت من المصنوعات الالية وتبا تجدد وتتفشخر والله ها مصنوع يدوي شوفوا !! 

لكن حاليا وفي الوقت اللي نحن عايشين فيه الحين الناس بدت تتجه نحو المصنوعات اليدوية اكثر من غيرها لان فيها تميز يعني بسبب عدم وجود الدقة الكاملة فيها ممكن يحصلون على التميز اللي هم يدورونه وفي نفس الوقت شغل يدوي ,,  :Smile: 

يعني لا تقولين لي ان كل شي موجود في السوق لانه مب كل شي موجود في السوق والدلالة انج بعدج ما نزلتي شغلج حتى لو رسمتي نفس القطعة اللي موجودة في السوق الا ما يطلع في اختلاف ,, 

فمثل ما قلت لج الديكور افضل ول تاخذين عليه دورات او تدرسينه في معهد او كلية احسن ,, اما الشيل فأطلب منج انج تبدأين في كم ديزاين ممكن تعرضينها على اهلج واصحابج يعطونج اراءهم فيها او في النت بشكل عام طبعا هنيه ما تقدرين تعرضينها الا بس في قسم الديكور والاشغال اليدوية لو تحبين تاخذين عليها اراء البنات اما البيع ممنوع لان ما عندج العضوية التجارية لكن المنتديات التجارية بشكل ما شاء الله على قفا من يشيل على قولتهم في النت شوفي وفكري واهم شي ارسمي اللي تشوفينه انتي انه مناسب مب اللي يشوفنه الناس مناسب لانج انتي اللي بتقومين بالشغل فلو انتي مب مقتنعة فيه ما راح يطلع حلووو ,,

بالنسبة لباقي الاشغال اليدوية اللي تسوينها حبيبتي اهم نقطة في عالم التجارة ان يكون عندج بضاعة فما حد طلب منج انتج تسوين كميات واطنان لا سوي حبة حبة من اللي تحبين تسوينه واعرضي وشوفي الاقبال ومثل ما قلت لج اهم شي انتي تكونين مقتنعة بالشغل يعني مالج من الاخرين ممكن تاخذين بنصيحتهم وببعض تعديلاتهم لكن بالشي اللي يناسبج انتي واللي تكونين مقتنعة فيه ,, اهم شي في اي شي هو الاقتناع  :Smile: 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> هلا الغاليات.......
> هاي أول مرة أكتب بهالقسم وعجبني موضوعكم وتشجعت أني أشارك وأفضفض معاكن، أنا أخذت دورة مكياج كل من يشوف مكياجي على خواتي يسأل عنه ولكن ما أعرف كيف أقدر أعلن عن مكياجي لانه خواتي ما يسمحون لي بتصويرهن وما أعرف وايد بالانترنت وهذا بالنسبة للمكياج وشخصيا عندي الوالدة ما شاء الله عليها تسوي أجار طعمه صدق يخبل ونفس المشكلة ما أعرف كيف اسويه مشروع وإلا بشو تنصحوني...........
> وجزاكن الله خير


السلام عليكم الغالية 

اول شي فديتج طلعيلج رقم موبايل خاص بالتجارة ,, ثاني شي صوري شكل الاجار اللي تسويه الوالدةالله يحفظها ,, لو عندكم اطفال حاولي تسوين على عيونهم كم ديزاين من الماكياج بس تعرفين قبل ما تبدأين في الشغل على عيولنهم لازم تحطين كريمات حماية عسب بشرتهم ما تتأذى لا سمح الله ,, وصوري عيونهم بعد الشغل وعقب نزل الصور في النت ,, عندج حلين اما انج تسوين لج مدونة وتعرضين فيها شغلج وتحطين رابط المدونة في توقيعج او انج تشتركين في منتديات تجارية ثانية لانج هنيه ما تقدرين تعرضين شغلج لان ما عندج عضوية تاجرة وتعرضين شغلج والاجار اللي تسويه الوالدة الله يحفظها ان شاء الله ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## شفا الخواطر

يزاج الله خير يالغالية .. وان شاء الله لج الاجر الكبير على التوصيح

----------


## أحلام علي

شفا الخواطر انا ممكن احصلج جهة تساعد " لو كان خاص بالشباب فقط " بطرشلج رسالة على الخاص

شوفي ملتقى الطلبة وراسلي ادارتهم

خاص بالطلبة

*********** يمنع وضع روابط لمنتديات اخرى*

----------


## أحلام علي

> أنا خاطري أبدأ بتجارة بس ما أعرف شو
> الحمدلله عندي لمسة ذوق في الديكور.. وأعرف أرسم شوي على الشيل.. وأحب أتفنن بالأشياء اللي عندي..بس مب عارفة من وين أبدأ..
> لو أي وحدة ممكن تفيدني جزاها الله خير.. ولو أي وحدة عندها ميول مثلي ياليت تفيدني.. أكيد بتعرف شو المناسب للسوق.. خاصة إن كل شيء موجود ولازم الواحد يسوي شيء جديد.


فرحة جفن عندي فكرة لج

ليش ماتفصلين عبي سادة

وترسمين عليها وتحطين عليها فيونكات وكرستالات وسلالسل وحركات

احس لو انتي مبدعة في الديكور والرسم بتعرفين تمشين سوقج

وخصوصا شغلة العبي مربحة واااااااااااايد













ان شا الله نجمة بس وجودي مرحب به

احم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم 

حبيبتي انتي مرحب بج في اي مكان  :Smile:  ان شاء الله وتسلمين على تفاعلج مع الموضوع العضوات المشاركات فيه يبون العون والنصيحة من الجميع مب مني بس  :Smile:  والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## um.noura

بالتوفيق 
للتاجرات وغيرهم

----------


## fto0oma

تسلم يمناج الغالية على الموضوع الحلو 

انا اقول الكم عن نفسي انا تاجرة بس اعتبر نفسي صغيرة في هالمجال صح صار لي سنوات بس بعدني اعتبر اني صغيرة انا بديت كفكرة قبل سنين وهي عمل توزيعات واللي شجعني هو زوجي لاني انا احب الابتكارات في التوزيعات والهدايا المواليد اشوي اشوي لين ما صار ليت لي سمعة حلوة في الامارات بس الاسم الموجود مب اسم الشهرة 
والحمدلله على كل حال وربنا الموفق

ربي يوفق كل وحدة سوا تاجرة والا مبدعة يارب

----------


## um.noura

بالتوفيق

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

هلا حبايبي 
انا عندي سؤال في بالي لكن مادريت اتوجه لمنو اسأله و الحمدلله شي هالقسم

انا احب اسوي ديزاينات للعباة روحي و بغيت ابدأ بهالمشروع لكن بحيث كل عباة افصل منها وحدة و بس 

انزين سؤالي هو كيف ابدأ اسوي الديزاين و ابينه للزباين؟؟ يعني انا ما اريد افصل على عباة 

وعقب للبنت الثانية افصلها على حسب القياسات .. يعني انا عند كلامي عباة و حدة وفقـــط

هل اني ارسم الديزاين وابين للزبونة واراويها الاكسسوارات اللي بحطيه عليه والا شلوون؟؟ 

وكيف اجذب الزباين للعبي ؟؟ مع الفكرة انه العبي مبتكرة وسمبل بطريقة ^^ والاسعار بيتكون تتراوح

بين 700 درهم لين 1000 درهم فقـــط.. ساعدوووني فديتكم و اذا اي وحدة عندها فكرة تشاركني فيه.

----------


## أحلام علي

> هلا حبايبي 
> انا عندي سؤال في بالي لكن مادريت اتوجه لمنو اسأله و الحمدلله شي هالقسم
> 
> انا احب اسوي ديزاينات للعباة روحي و بغيت ابدأ بهالمشروع لكن بحيث كل عباة افصل منها وحدة و بس 
> 
> انزين سؤالي هو كيف ابدأ اسوي الديزاين و ابينه للزباين؟؟ يعني انا ما اريد افصل على عباة 
> 
> وعقب للبنت الثانية افصلها على حسب القياسات .. يعني انا عند كلامي عباة و حدة وفقـــط
> 
> ...


هلا الغلا

انا انصحج لو العباة بسيطة ومن 700 ل 1000

فصلي وحدة لج وسويها ل10 بنات او طشونة اكثر

او نزليها في فترة معينة عقب ماتسوين نفسها

حرام جي بتتعبين وااااااااااايد على كل تصميم بس 1

ممكن اتسوين عبي اعراس وماتكررين الدزاين بسعر اعلى طبعا

ونحن نحب نشوف بعينا اكثر من مانشوف الدزاين على ورق

^^

----------


## أم حسن2

هلا خواتي
الموضوع وااااايد حلو ومفيد خاصه للمبتدأين في المشاريع
موفقين ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## شامه1981

السلام عليكم هاي أول مشاركه لي فالمنتدى وأنا فرحانة جدا بصراحة يا أختي العزيزة عيبني الموضوع اللي طرحتيه وابغي نصيحتج أنتي والأخوات في موضوع وهو أني حابه أعرضلكم كريم تفتيح بشرة وبصراحة مجرب وناجح مجرب من قبل ناس أعرفهم وثقه بس شو الخطوات اللي لازم أتبعها للعرض أرجو المساعدة وشكرا

----------


## أحلام علي

> السلام عليكم هاي أول مشاركه لي فالمنتدى وأنا فرحانة جدا بصراحة يا أختي العزيزة عيبني الموضوع اللي طرحتيه وابغي نصيحتج أنتي والأخوات في موضوع وهو أني حابه أعرضلكم كريم تفتيح بشرة وبصراحة مجرب وناجح مجرب من قبل ناس أعرفهم وثقه بس شو الخطوات اللي لازم أتبعها للعرض أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


اختي الغالية مش شي نجح انه يفتح البشرة يعني شي اوكي

يمكن يحتوي على مواد تضر صبغة المينالين مادري شو اسمها نسيت خخخخخخخخ

ولازم تجيكين عليها في مختبر عشان تثبتين انها صحية ومالها اضرار

بعد ما تتأكدين ان كل شي تمام التمام

ممكن تحصلي مندوبة او انتي بنفسج تسوين دعاية للكريم

او ليش ماتفكرين تبيعينه على الشركات الكبار

^^

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم هاي أول مشاركه لي فالمنتدى وأنا فرحانة جدا بصراحة يا أختي العزيزة عيبني الموضوع اللي طرحتيه وابغي نصيحتج أنتي والأخوات في موضوع وهو أني حابه أعرضلكم كريم تفتيح بشرة وبصراحة مجرب وناجح مجرب من قبل ناس أعرفهم وثقه بس شو الخطوات اللي لازم أتبعها للعرض أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

اختي اول شي لازم تسوين للكريم فحص في اي مختبر تابع لدولة الامارات يعني لو انتي من الدولة زين ولو انتي مب من الدولة لازم تخلين او وحدة تسويلج هالفحص في مخترات الدولة لان شي مواد تكون مسموحة في دول ثانية وممنوعة عندنا هنيه ,, 

ثاني شي عقب ما تطلعين الفحص ويكون اوكي لازم يكون عندج عضوية تاجرة لو تبين تعرضين في المنتدى ولو حابة تشاركين في منتديات ثانية شوفي قوانيهم اشلون واكيد وقت عرض الموضوع مثلا في المنتديات او حتى لو سويتي عنه اعلان في الجريدة لازم ترفقين صورة من الفحص عسب المصداقية وكنوع من الترويج ان بضاعتج صحية ما منها اي اذى ان شاء الله ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## أم سلطان55

هلا أم ناصر... أعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا... هذا أول شيء... يوم بدايتي كانت على المدلوج أو البثيث... كانت بسيطة وكانت بين الأهل... بس هدايا... وشوي شوي بديت أتجرأ وأحط فكرتي بالصور شفت إقبال ... درست الموضوع والتكلفة مع شغل اليد البسيط... والحمدلله الله وفقني... بس لأنها موسمية ( يعني بس فترة السح ) غيرت البزنس لدخون وعطور فراش شغل حريم... شوي شوي غيرت لكريمات وغسول... وبعدها شغلات شعر بأسعار في متداول اليد وحلوة... والحمدلله رب العالمين.. أفكر أسوي مشروع بس ساعات المادية هي يلي توقف طموحاتي...وفي الليل قبل لا أنام أخطط وأرسم في مخيلتي ... وأكتب ملاحظاتي في دفتري الصغير خخخخخخخخخخخ...وأشوف عل وعسى يمكن تنجح فكرتي حتى لو حطيت بس نموذج واحد... هذا يلي أقدر أقوله...

----------


## دلع1990

انا ابغي اسوي مشروع صغيييير ومفيييد وفايدتي منه بسيييطه << حلفي
لا جد
ممممم نحن قروب ماشالله خبره بلافوتوشوب وكل شي< يعني احتراف
ف افكر اسوي قروب تعديل صوره للتاجرات
يعندي تعديل دقه الصوره + توضيححها + اضافه بنرات واشكال + تنسيق الصور مع بعض بشكل حلو وراقي واضافه حركات وغيره الكثيير
حتى ممكن نصمم شعارات خاصه فالتاجره مثل شعار ماركه او محل مشهور ..
لاني اعتقد ان لما تكون الصوره حلوه ونظيفه والموضوع مرتب تجذب الزباين والا انا غلطانه ؟
ع قولتهم العين تاكل قبل البطن < شدخل
والربح رح يكون جدا بسييييييط 
المهم ابغي رايكم لاننا يالسين نشتغل عالمشروع < ننظمه وجي
وواايد متحمسييين الحمد لله

وكيف اخذ عضويه تاجره بليز ؟

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> هلا أم ناصر... أعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا... هذا أول شيء... يوم بدايتي كانت على المدلوج أو البثيث... كانت بسيطة وكانت بين الأهل... بس هدايا... وشوي شوي بديت أتجرأ وأحط فكرتي بالصور شفت إقبال ... درست الموضوع والتكلفة مع شغل اليد البسيط... والحمدلله الله وفقني... بس لأنها موسمية ( يعني بس فترة السح ) غيرت البزنس لدخون وعطور فراش شغل حريم... شوي شوي غيرت لكريمات وغسول... وبعدها شغلات شعر بأسعار في متداول اليد وحلوة... والحمدلله رب العالمين.. أفكر أسوي مشروع بس ساعات المادية هي يلي توقف طموحاتي...وفي الليل قبل لا أنام أخطط وأرسم في مخيلتي ... وأكتب ملاحظاتي في دفتري الصغير خخخخخخخخخخخ...وأشوف عل وعسى يمكن تنجح فكرتي حتى لو حطيت بس نموذج واحد... هذا يلي أقدر أقوله...


السلام عليكم الغالية 

اختيه اشكرج وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد على المداخلة الحلوة والله يعينج ان شاء الله وتسوين المشروع اللي خاطرج فيه ومثل ما وضحتي الانسان يرتقي شوي شوي ويتطور في تجارته وها احسن شي على اساس انه يكتسب المهارات والخبرات اللازمة اللي بتساعد على ارتقاءه وتطوره ,, 

وجزاج الله كل خير والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا ابغي اسوي مشروع صغيييير ومفيييد وفايدتي منه بسيييطه << حلفي
> لا جد
> ممممم نحن قروب ماشالله خبره بلافوتوشوب وكل شي< يعني احتراف
> ف افكر اسوي قروب تعديل صوره للتاجرات
> يعندي تعديل دقه الصوره + توضيححها + اضافه بنرات واشكال + تنسيق الصور مع بعض بشكل حلو وراقي واضافه حركات وغيره الكثيير
> حتى ممكن نصمم شعارات خاصه فالتاجره مثل شعار ماركه او محل مشهور ..
> لاني اعتقد ان لما تكون الصوره حلوه ونظيفه والموضوع مرتب تجذب الزباين والا انا غلطانه ؟
> ع قولتهم العين تاكل قبل البطن < شدخل
> والربح رح يكون جدا بسييييييط 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اول شي هي الاستخارة طبعا لو فيه خير بيتم ولو ما فيه الله يبعه عنكم ان شاء الله ,, ثاني شي حلووو واااااايد انكم ما شاء الله قروب يقولج في الجمعة بركة ان شاء الله ,, وفي اي شي دايما اهم شي التخطيط والدراسة وانتوا ما شاء الله عليكم شكلكم مستلمين الموضوع عدل  :Smile:  اما عن موضوع عضوية تاجرة فللاسف قبل شهر مارس الجاي 2010 ما راح ينفتح التسجيل فيها لظروف الادارة وحدها اعلم بها ,, بس في خلال هالوقت ممكن تشتغلون في منتديات ومواقع اخرى على الاقل تكتسبون خبرة + تسوون لكم اسم ومكانة ان شاء الله ,, 

والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## دلع1990

تسلمين حبو من ذوقج 
مممم انزين ما يستوي يسوون استثناء حقنا
لان المشروع لمصلحه المنتدى يعني يخليه يضهر بصوره احسن للزوار من ناحية عرض المواضيع والتنسيق  :Frown: 
وشرات ما قلت الدخل رح يكون بسيط جداااا
يعني نحن بس حابين نخوض التجربه ونسوي شي مفيد للككل

----------


## Um Hamad A

السلام عليج ام ناصر
انا يديدة وياكم في المنتدي
بس حبيت اعرف كيف ابدا لاني ما عندي أي علاقات ولا اعرف ناس لاني بيتوتية ، فكيف اكون علاقات؟
مشكورة حبيبتي مقدما
أم حمد

----------


## أحلام علي

> السلام عليج ام ناصر
> انا يديدة وياكم في المنتدي
> بس حبيت اعرف كيف ابدا لاني ما عندي أي علاقات ولا اعرف ناس لاني بيتوتية ، فكيف اكون علاقات؟
> مشكورة حبيبتي مقدما
> أم حمد


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الغلا انتي جي طبعج

بس ممكن تكتسبين مهارة انج تكونين اجتماعية

وهالشي يحتاج لوقت

بس ممكن لو حبيتي انج تبدين تجارتج وما يكون بينج وبين الزبونة اي احتكاك

يعني اتكون عندج مندوبة لها اسلوب حلو ولها علاقات اجتماعية

=)

وطبعا تعطينها نسبة

^^

----------


## FM.

لرفع...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليج ام ناصر
> انا يديدة وياكم في المنتدي
> بس حبيت اعرف كيف ابدا لاني ما عندي أي علاقات ولا اعرف ناس لاني بيتوتية ، فكيف اكون علاقات؟
> مشكورة حبيبتي مقدما
> أم حمد


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج على قولة اختيه احلام علي الانسان يتطور شوي شوي بس فديتج نحن كلنا بيتوتيين ومع ذلك عادي نعرض ونطلب واعتقد انهم عسب جي اخترعوا النت لامثالنا اللي عندهم خجل زيادة حطي في بالج ان اللي تكلمينهم في النت ما يعرفونج فممكن تكونين قدامهم باي طريقة او صفات انتي تختارينها ,, 

فابدأي العرض في النت الموضوع يباله فترة لين ما تستجمعين شخصيتج وتقوينها وعقب ان شاء الله بيكون عادي عندج انج تعرضين في اي امكان ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> تسلمين حبو من ذوقج 
> مممم انزين ما يستوي يسوون استثناء حقنا
> لان المشروع لمصلحه المنتدى يعني يخليه يضهر بصوره احسن للزوار من ناحية عرض المواضيع والتنسيق 
> وشرات ما قلت الدخل رح يكون بسيط جداااا
> يعني نحن بس حابين نخوض التجربه ونسوي شي مفيد للككل


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج القانون ساري على الكل والسموحة منج  :Smile:  والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## مس قرموشة

مشكوغناتي ع موضوعج الغاوي

اتمنى لكم كل النجاج والتوفيق 

اختكمـ مس قرموشة. .

----------


## monamohd

* سبحان الله وبحمد 
استغفر الله واتوب اليك 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

----------


## جنة المشاعر

ابصراحة موضوع قيّم ومفيد جدا 

أشكرج الغلا ع الطرح المميز 

لي عوده إن شاء الله

----------


## جروحي الأليمة

مشكوووره أم نا صر على هالفكره الحلوه الله يوفك الجميع غناتي...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

تسلمون خواتي واهم شي الفايدة ان شاء الله والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## Um meera001

هلا الموضوع عيبني و حبيت اشاركم بفكرتي لاني ابا مشورتكم يالتاجرات

سلمكم الله انا دارسة Graphic Arts يعني الحمدالله التصميم دراستي و احس اني ابا استفيد منها لو من البيت 
ثاني شي. حاليا اكمل بكالريوس applied media و صرت اصمم مواقع 
ثالث شي انا واييد احب الرسم و احس عمري شاطرة فيه سواء الديجتال و الا الرسم العادي 
و طبعا رابع شي بحكم اني ماخذه كورسات تصوير من ضمن دراستي بعد احس اني بكون اوكي في التصوير و الphoto editing عالفوتوشوب 

ها شورايكم؟ انا مب عارفة كيف اعرض افكاري للاسف و خاطري استوي تاجرة لكن اخاف ما يكون في اقبال من بنات المنتدى >__< اذا عندكم نصيحة حلوة اتمنى ما تبخلون علي

و مشكورييين

----------


## أحلام علي

> هلا الموضوع عيبني و حبيت اشاركم بفكرتي لاني ابا مشورتكم يالتاجرات
> 
> سلمكم الله انا دارسة Graphic Arts يعني الحمدالله التصميم دراستي و احس اني ابا استفيد منها لو من البيت 
> ثاني شي. حاليا اكمل بكالريوس applied media و صرت اصمم مواقع 
> ثالث شي انا واييد احب الرسم و احس عمري شاطرة فيه سواء الديجتال و الا الرسم العادي 
> و طبعا رابع شي بحكم اني ماخذه كورسات تصوير من ضمن دراستي بعد احس اني بكون اوكي في التصوير و الphoto editing عالفوتوشوب 
> 
> ها شورايكم؟ انا مب عارفة كيف اعرض افكاري للاسف و خاطري استوي تاجرة لكن اخاف ما يكون في اقبال من بنات المنتدى >__< اذا عندكم نصيحة حلوة اتمنى ما تبخلون علي
> 
> و مشكورييين


ام ميرة يعني انتي بروفيشينال

ليش ماتسوين البومات اعراس

كنت ابي اسويها بس غيرت اتجاهي للبزنز

^^

سويه بيتوتي ومش مكلف

راس المال + جرأة

وكشخة دوم بتشوفين معاريس

واذا في رفض من الاهل ممكن توظفين وحدة للتصوير والباقي عليج

----------


## nanousa

ماعرف كيف ابدا بس احيانا احس ان الشي اللي اسويه ماراح يعيب احد مع انه كل اللي سويتلهن ياه كان يمدحن شغلي لان شي بسيط ...ولا يكلف شي ...بصراحه كنت احصل تشجيع لكن كان فيني خوف مادري شو هو والا عندي كم شي احب اسويه وان شاء الله استفيد من خواتي اللي في المنتدى ويزاج الله خير الغاليه على الموضوع.

----------


## Um meera001

> ام ميرة يعني انتي بروفيشينال
> 
> ليش ماتسوين البومات اعراس
> 
> كنت ابي اسويها بس غيرت اتجاهي للبزنز
> 
> ^^
> 
> سويه بيتوتي ومش مكلف
> ...


مشكورة حبيبتي على الاقتراح .... واييد حلو الصراحة بس للاسف الاهل ما يرضون @[email protected] ما عرف حق شو عيل دارسة
تعرفين يمكن اسوي استوديو للبيبيز شو رايكم بها الفكرة طبعا يكون لهم كوستيومز و جذا او حتى الناس اللي ما يبون اييبون عيالهم يطرشولي الصور العائلية اللي هم مصورينها بالبريد و انا اعدلهم لهم و اسويلهم البوم كامل مطبوع شو رايكم بهذي الفكرة ؟؟

----------


## أحلام علي

> مشكورة حبيبتي على الاقتراح .... واييد حلو الصراحة بس للاسف الاهل ما يرضون @[email protected] ما عرف حق شو عيل دارسة
> تعرفين يمكن اسوي استوديو للبيبيز شو رايكم بها الفكرة طبعا يكون لهم كوستيومز و جذا او حتى الناس اللي ما يبون اييبون عيالهم يطرشولي الصور العائلية اللي هم مصورينها بالبريد و انا اعدلهم لهم و اسويلهم البوم كامل مطبوع شو رايكم بهذي الفكرة ؟؟


عني انا احس سالفة الاعراس تربح أكثر

وقلتلج اذا الاهل ما طاعوا ييبيلج فلبينية للتصوير هي بس تصور

وانتي في البيت عليج بالتصوير

وسالفة البيبيز

ما احس انها ذات مج مربحة ماعرف

----------


## ام ريمه2007

بالتوفيق

----------


## أم همسات

خواتي انا دراسه ماركتنج وتعبت لين ما تخرجت بس للاسف ما اقدر اشتغل لاني ربه بيت وعندي عيال فشو تقترحون علي اني اسويه؟

----------


## bent_dalma2007

السلام عليكم انا ابي ابتدي مشروع بس ابي أفكر المشروع بيكون براس مال 70الف
انا ابي احد يخبرني شو احسن شي يستورد من الهند يكون خاص للحريم مثل الجلابيات الفخمة للأعراس ومناسبات
وابي افكر ثانية ظرووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## الفرج جريب

عندي مشكلة واريد المساعدة بليززززز

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> خواتي انا دراسه ماركتنج وتعبت لين ما تخرجت بس للاسف ما اقدر اشتغل لاني ربه بيت وعندي عيال فشو تقترحون علي اني اسويه؟


السلام عليكم الغالية 

زين الغالية والماركتنج يعني تسويق يعني وانتي قاعدة في البيت تقدرين تسوقين لاي شي فشوفي اي شي انتي ممكن تبدعين وتتميزين في الاعلان عنه ,, وممكن تتشاركين ويا حد مب بالضرورة ابدا انج تاخذين الموضوع كامل بروحج يعني ممكن انتي تاخذين سالفة التسويق والاخت الثانية تاخذ موضوع جلب البضاعة ,, وتتفاهمون على نسبة كل وحدة فيكم من البيع ,, وها اللي اقدر اقولج اياه بس لانج ما شاء الله خبيرة في مسائل التسويق وها اللي يدورونه البنات ,, واكون شاكرة لو حطيتيلنا بعض المواضيع اللي مرت عليج في دراستج وتحبين تنقلينها لنا ولباقي الاخوات وجزاج الله كل خير والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم انا ابي ابتدي مشروع بس ابي أفكر المشروع بيكون براس مال 70الف
> انا ابي احد يخبرني شو احسن شي يستورد من الهند يكون خاص للحريم مثل الجلابيات الفخمة للأعراس ومناسبات
> وابي افكر ثانية ظرووووووووووووووووووري


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج تعرفين ان في اقمشة في الهند غير مصرح لها انها تطلع برع الهند ؟؟؟!! فما ادري بس الجلابيات الهندية واااااااااااايد متوفرة وحتى الاقمشة بس نوعيات معينة فلو تقدرين توفرين من الاقمشة الهندية الجداااااااااااااااااااااا فاخرة يعني تتعالمين ويا دور ازياء هندية اشوفها وايد اوكي ,, وفي نفس الوقت شوفي انتي الشي اللي ممكن تبدعين فيه وتتميزين يعني اكيد لج خبرة في السوق وتقدرين تكتشفين شو الشي اللي مب موجود هنيه على الاقل مب بكثرة ,, وحلاة الشي مميز ومب متوفر دوووووووووووم ,,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> عندي مشكلة واريد المساعدة بليززززز


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

شو السالفة حبيبتي حياج هنيه او على الخاص براحتج والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## هوى البحر**

عزيزتي ام ناصر انا عندي مشروع عباره عن كريمات للجسم معطره وبحمد من الله وزعت مجموعه كبيره وحابه اتوسع وانشره عن طريق هالمنتدى

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> عزيزتي ام ناصر انا عندي مشروع عباره عن كريمات للجسم معطره وبحمد من الله وزعت مجموعه كبيره وحابه اتوسع وانشره عن طريق هالمنتدى


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج للاسف ما تقدرين حاليا تعرضينه لان المنتدى مسكرين العضويات التجارية حاليا ,, فممكن تعرضينه في منتديات ثانية غير سيدات الامارات وعقب سنة تقريبا شهر ثلاثة ( مارس ) 2010 بيفتحون العضوية تقدرين تسجلين فيها وعقب تعرضين بضاعتج بكل راحة والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> فديتج تعرفين ان في اقمشة في الهند غير مصرح لها انها تطلع برع الهند ؟؟؟!! فما ادري بس الجلابيات الهندية واااااااااااايد متوفرة وحتى الاقمشة بس نوعيات معينة فلو تقدرين توفرين من الاقمشة الهندية الجداااااااااااااااااااااا فاخرة يعني تتعالمين ويا دور ازياء هندية اشوفها وايد اوكي ,, وفي نفس الوقت شوفي انتي الشي اللي ممكن تبدعين فيه وتتميزين يعني اكيد لج خبرة في السوق وتقدرين تكتشفين شو الشي اللي مب موجود هنيه على الاقل مب بكثرة ,, وحلاة الشي مميز ومب متوفر دوووووووووووم ,,, 
> 
> والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
> 
> @ اختكم في الله @
> 
> ام ناصر


مشكككككككككككككككككككككككورة الغالية علي المعلومات بس ابي أأعرف شو من الاقمشة غير مصرح فيهاااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولش

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

والله ما ادري ليش بس سمعت مرة حتى استغربت بس الحرمة اللي خبرتني ما شاء الله اهلها كلهم في الهند فيعرفون هالسوالف لاني كنت اسألها ما ادري على نوعيات من السواري الفخمة جدا جدا جدا على اساس ليش ما توفر منها فقالت لي ان بعض الانواع صعب تطلع برع البلاد وبصراحة استغربت ليش ,, بس حاولي تدورين انتي في النت في مواقع لبيع الاقمشة وااااااااااااااااايد وتخيلي بالدولار يبيعونها وفي بعض الاسعار توصل لين 2000 او 4000 دولار يعني حسبيها هنيه بكم بالدرهم ... فما ادري حوسيلج في النت شوي وشوفي المصانع اللي في الهند شوي وشوفي شو اللي ممكن توفرينه ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## manar avon

السلام عليكم
بنات انا حابة استفيد من ارائكم و خبرات التاجرات 
انا حابة اني أجيب بضاعة و ذلك لأول مرة عن طريق الأنترنت يعني اساوي طلبية للملابس الداخليه النسائية
ولان هذه اول مرة و ما اخبي عليكم الميزانية مو كبيرة فانا ما عارفة شو أعمل... أجيب المقاسات على كيفي و بعدين اعرضهم و لا افتح باب الحجوزات للبنات مدة اسبوع و أجمع الطلبات و بعدين أقدم الطلبية , شو الأحسن
المشكله الثانية ان انا ما عندي بعد عضوية تاجرة و هم موقفين التسجيل هالفترة... وين ممكن اعرض بضاعتى و كيف اعرف البنات بالموضوع؟
السؤال الثاني للتاجرات اللي يجيبوا البضايع من برا... الموقع اللي بشتري منه يحسب ثمن التوصيل لغاية الإمارات حسب وزن البضاعة و العنوان هو صندوق بريدي..بس توصل للإمارات هل بدفع أي مبالغ أخرى علما ان وزن البضاعة تقريبا 6 او 7 كيلو بالكتير

النقطة الثالثة هي التوصيل للزبونات
شو أفضل طريقة توصيل؟
عن طريق الأمبوست على اساس تحول الزبونة المبلغ على حسابي البنكي
او عن طريق سلم و استلم؟ انا سألت راك اكسبرس قالي بياخذ 25 درهم لتوصيل البضاعة للزبونة و 25 درهم ليوصلى الفلوس هيك بيصيروا 50 درهم توصيل كتير
ما في طريقة أوفر؟
ما في طريقة لتحويل الفلوس من دون ما تعرف الزبونة رقم الحساب البنكي... ارجو طرح أفكار علي أرجوكم 
ولا تبخلوا على بخبرتكم ...اكيد في كتير بنات مثلي ما عارفين كيف يبدو ... ساعدونا جزاكم الله كل خير.. و ارفعوا الموضوع

----------


## بسمة الإمارات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا هلا بخواتي وبختي ام ناصر يزااااااااااج الله الف خير بصراحة موضوع مميز ونحن محتاجين حد يساعدنا ويقولنا الطريق الصحيح عشان ما نتخبط زيادة ... أنا يالسة أقرا الموضوع من الصبح وصلت صفحة 12 وتعبت قلت أطرح مشروعي عقب أرد أكمل إن أراد الله 
أولاً أختكم يديدة في المنتدى 
ثانياً أنا والحمد لله بفضل الله ومنته تقولين عني سبع صنايع 
أ،ا أسوي اعمال يدوية ( يعني تزين سلال تغليف هدايا وتزين صناديق وعلب كلينكس ووو...) وأرسم شيل وأسوي إكسسوارات بروحي يعني من شغلي بس مشكلة حياتي راس المال وتسويق يعني أخاف أطرحج نماذج على النت ويطلبوا مني ما أقدر أوفر راس المال عشان أسويلهم وبعدين ا،ا في منطقة نائية ومافي حد يوديني السوق يعني آخذ وقت طويل لين ما أحصل حد وهالشكل أخاف اتاخر على راعيت الطلب ... حالياً عندي مجموعة جاهزة من القلايد ومريات ومسوية بعد مجموعة من الشيل الرسم والتوصيل مشكلة ثانية إذا حد طلب ما أعرف كيف أوصل لها...
ساعدوني ويزاكم الله ألف خير

----------


## ام هيا و غيا

انا أبا أبدا مشروووع صغير وعندي الفكره وعندي الراس المال ... بس المشكلة ما عندي رخصه او عضويه كتاجره.. ومن متى انا متحمسه ابا احط افكاري واحط تجارتي في الموقع عندكم بس مب عارفه كيف.. بس لو حد يساعدني فالبدايه او يرشدني وين.. صدق ما بتقصرووون وربي يوفق الجميع في مشاريعه

----------


## بسمة الإمارات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> يا هلا بخواتي وبختي ام ناصر يزااااااااااج الله الف خير بصراحة موضوع مميز ونحن محتاجين حد يساعدنا ويقولنا الطريق الصحيح عشان ما نتخبط زيادة ... أنا يالسة أقرا الموضوع من الصبح وصلت صفحة 12 وتعبت قلت أطرح مشروعي عقب أرد أكمل إن أراد الله 
> أولاً أختكم يديدة في المنتدى 
> ثانياً أنا والحمد لله بفضل الله ومنته تقولين عني سبع صنايع 
> أنا أسوي اعمال يدوية ( يعني تزين سلال تغليف هدايا وتزين صناديق وعلب كلينكس ووو...) وأرسم شيل وأسوي إكسسوارات بروحي يعني من شغلي بس مشكلة حياتي راس المال وتسويق يعني أخاف أطرح نماذج على النت ويطلبوا مني ما أقدر أوفر راس المال عشان أسويلهم وبعدين انا في منطقة نائية ومافي حد يوديني السوق يعني آخذ وقت طويل لين ما أحصل حد وهالشكل أخاف اتاخر على راعيت الطلب ... حالياً عندي مجموعة جاهزة من القلايد ومريات ومسوية بعد مجموعة من الشيل الرسم والتوصيل مشكلة ثانية إذا حد طلب ما أعرف كيف أوصل لها...
> ساعدوني ويزاكم الله ألف خير

----------


## بسمة الإمارات

وينكن ياجماعة الخير ما في وحدة ردت على موضوعي 
تـرياكم وأـرياج يام ناصر

----------


## طياره

كل أخت حابه اتسوي مشروع لازم اتشوف هل المشروع مطلوب حواليها وبعد بتقدر اتسوق له 
( أنا مثلا بديت اسوي دخون نوع واحد ثم قمت اسوق له وشفت السوق مايبغي سعر غالي والحمد لله بديت بنوع ثاني مع الاول وبعده بعود معطر وخذت فايده معقوله حتى اللحين كل شي ممتاز في ناس يبالغون باسعارهم وبيعهم مايدوم ومايكون عليه طلب واللحين ياخذون مني كمية كبيرة للتوزيعات وهدايا حتى في ناس تاخذ من دخوني واتبيعه بسعرهم الخاص يعني( السعر والنوعية والتسويق ) سر نجاح اي مشروع

----------


## albunoot

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 
كان حكماء اليونان إذا أرادوا معالجة المصاب بالأوهام والقلق والأمراض النفسية : يجبرونه على العمل في الفلاحة والبساتين فما يمر وقت قصير إلا وقد عادت إليه عافيته . ( فامشوا في مناكبها ) ( وقل اعملوا) . 
ويقول الشوكاني : أوصاني بعض العلماء فقال :لا تنقطع عن التأليف ولو أن تكتب في اليوم سطرين . قال : فأخذت بوصيته فوجدت ثمرتها .وهذا معنى الحديث : ( خير العمل ما داوم عليه صاحبه وإن قل ) وقالوا : القطرة مع القطرة تجمع سيلا عظيما .
وأنا قصدت من كلامي إن اي شخص عنده مشروع ويتقنه فليعزم وليتوكل .. :12 (5):  :12 (5):  
مشكورة يا اختي على هالتجمع الرائع . :12 (5):

----------


## ryami3

اه انا بعد مبتدئه احب اسوي تصميماتي الخاصه على الملابس والعبي
واتفنن فيهم 
والحينه دخلت بمجال الكروشيه روعه 
للملابس وللعبي على حسب اللي تطلبه 
بس وايد حلو شوي مسلي وقتي الحينه 

وووووووووووووووو
دعواتكم

----------


## الغدير العذب

مشكووووووره الغاليه ع الموضوع القيم

----------


## أجمل ريم

مرحبا.. انا وحدة اتعرف اتمكيج لكن مب عارفة كيف ابدأ وحابة احد يساعدني

----------


## albunoot

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا وبنت خالتي سوينا مشروع والحمدلله بعدنا في البداية بس الاقبال علينا وايد ...بنت خالتي متخصصة بالدخون والعطور الفرنسية والعود المعطر والاقبال عليها وايد والي يه العربي سنتر من أسبوعين أكيد شاف العود والخون وكان عليه وايد اقبال ..وأنا اتخصصت في البسكويتات والحلويات وانشالله يكبر هالمشروع والي عند فكره عن أي شي عن البسكويتات وتغليفها لا يبخل علينا ودعواتي لكم ..

----------


## الحور||~

مشكورة ع الطرح الرائع ^^

مم

انا مب تاجرة بس فيني حماس اني اسوي شغلتين
الي هم

1 . اسوي مشابك واكسسوارات للشعر 

2 . حلويات
بس للاسف محد يشجعني ع هالشئ مع اني احس اني اقدر انجح فالهشئ

بس المشكلة ما اعرف كيف ابدا وشو اسوي

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم
> 
> *وعليكم السلام الغالية* 
> 
> بنات انا حابة استفيد من ارائكم و خبرات التاجرات 
> انا حابة اني أجيب بضاعة و ذلك لأول مرة عن طريق الأنترنت يعني اساوي طلبية للملابس الداخليه النسائية
> ولان هذه اول مرة و ما اخبي عليكم الميزانية مو كبيرة فانا ما عارفة شو أعمل... أجيب المقاسات على كيفي و بعدين اعرضهم و لا افتح باب الحجوزات للبنات مدة اسبوع و أجمع الطلبات و بعدين أقدم الطلبية , شو الأحسن
> 
> *هلا حبيبتي ,, شوفي الاحسن انج تييبين من كل قياس كم قطعة مب شرط وايد بس على اساس تشوفين وين الاقبال على اي القياسات وعلى اي الموديلات ,, وشي ثاني ممكن انج تسوين كاتالوج خاص فيج من الديزاينات والقياسات اللي ما شريتي منها في الشركة بحيث ان البنت مثلا لو ما حصلت طلبها من البضاعة اللي عندج ممكن تراوينها الكاتالوج وتكونين كسبتي الاثنين شراء مباشر من البضاعة اللي عندج او غير مباشر من البضاعة اللي في الشركة ,,* 
> ...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> يا هلا بخواتي وبختي ام ناصر يزااااااااااج الله الف خير بصراحة موضوع مميز ونحن محتاجين حد يساعدنا ويقولنا الطريق الصحيح عشان ما نتخبط زيادة ... أنا يالسة أقرا الموضوع من الصبح وصلت صفحة 12 وتعبت قلت أطرح مشروعي عقب أرد أكمل إن أراد الله 
> أولاً أختكم يديدة في المنتدى 
> ثانياً أنا والحمد لله بفضل الله ومنته تقولين عني سبع صنايع 
> أ،ا أسوي اعمال يدوية ( يعني تزين سلال تغليف هدايا وتزين صناديق وعلب كلينكس ووو...) وأرسم شيل وأسوي إكسسوارات بروحي يعني من شغلي بس مشكلة حياتي راس المال وتسويق يعني أخاف أطرحج نماذج على النت ويطلبوا مني ما أقدر أوفر راس المال عشان أسويلهم وبعدين ا،ا في منطقة نائية ومافي حد يوديني السوق يعني آخذ وقت طويل لين ما أحصل حد وهالشكل أخاف اتاخر على راعيت الطلب ... حالياً عندي مجموعة جاهزة من القلايد ومريات ومسوية بعد مجموعة من الشيل الرسم والتوصيل مشكلة ثانية إذا حد طلب ما أعرف كيف أوصل لها...
> ...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا أبا أبدا مشروووع صغير وعندي الفكره وعندي الراس المال ... بس المشكلة ما عندي رخصه او عضويه كتاجره.. ومن متى انا متحمسه ابا احط افكاري واحط تجارتي في الموقع عندكم بس مب عارفه كيف.. بس لو حد يساعدني فالبدايه او يرشدني وين.. صدق ما بتقصرووون وربي يوفق الجميع في مشاريعه


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج ربج يقول ابدا يا عبد وانا ابد معاك فدام ان عندج راس المال والفكرة شو اللي موقفنج سويه وعرضيه ولو على قولتج ما عندج عضوية تاجرة هنيه فالعضوية مفتوجة في اماكن واااااااااااااااايد انتي بس سوي بحث في جوجول وبتحصلين مواقع ومنتديات وايد فيها العضوية مفتوحة وشي النسائية وش المختلطة وكل انسان براحته وعلى كيفه .. فتوكلي على الله لان اللي يحط له عقبات وهمية من البداية حبيتبي يعتبر انه انسان انهزامي وفاشل وما اتوقع ان عندج هالصفة لا سمح الله ,, فانفضي غبار الخوف من عليج وسوي بحث وابدأي في مشروعج على الاقل علشان تكتسبين سمعة وزباين تعرفين اغلب اللي في المنتدى مشاركين في منتديات ثانية ترا المنتديات مساحة وفسحة للكتابة وابداء الاراء ووالاعمال بس مب دول الواحد يخاف يعتب الحدود عن يحطونه في السجن ؟! 

فيوم يفتحون العضوية مرة ثانية هنيه ردي وسجلي والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> كل أخت حابه اتسوي مشروع لازم اتشوف هل المشروع مطلوب حواليها وبعد بتقدر اتسوق له 
> ( أنا مثلا بديت اسوي دخون نوع واحد ثم قمت اسوق له وشفت السوق مايبغي سعر غالي والحمد لله بديت بنوع ثاني مع الاول وبعده بعود معطر وخذت فايده معقوله حتى اللحين كل شي ممتاز في ناس يبالغون باسعارهم وبيعهم مايدوم ومايكون عليه طلب واللحين ياخذون مني كمية كبيرة للتوزيعات وهدايا حتى في ناس تاخذ من دخوني واتبيعه بسعرهم الخاص يعني( السعر والنوعية والتسويق ) سر نجاح اي مشروع


السلام عليكم الغالية 

اكيد الغالية اهم شي هو السعر والنوعية وها الشي اللي احاول ان الجميع يفهمونه ,, وجزاج كل خير على مشاركتج تجربتج في البيع والشراء والله ويوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 
> كان حكماء اليونان إذا أرادوا معالجة المصاب بالأوهام والقلق والأمراض النفسية : يجبرونه على العمل في الفلاحة والبساتين فما يمر وقت قصير إلا وقد عادت إليه عافيته . ( فامشوا في مناكبها ) ( وقل اعملوا) . 
> ويقول الشوكاني : أوصاني بعض العلماء فقال :لا تنقطع عن التأليف ولو أن تكتب في اليوم سطرين . قال : فأخذت بوصيته فوجدت ثمرتها .وهذا معنى الحديث : ( خير العمل ما داوم عليه صاحبه وإن قل ) وقالوا : القطرة مع القطرة تجمع سيلا عظيما .
> وأنا قصدت من كلامي إن اي شخص عنده مشروع ويتقنه فليعزم وليتوكل .. 
> مشكورة يا اختي على هالتجمع الرائع .


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

جزاج الله كل خير فديتج على الحكم والامثال الحلوووووووووووووة اللي زينتي بها الموضوع وان شاء الله الجميع يتوكلون على رب العزة والعظمة ويحاولون يسوون مشاريعهم وأفكارهم بكل قوة وشجاعة  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> اه انا بعد مبتدئه احب اسوي تصميماتي الخاصه على الملابس والعبي
> واتفنن فيهم 
> والحينه دخلت بمجال الكروشيه روعه 
> للملابس وللعبي على حسب اللي تطلبه 
> بس وايد حلو شوي مسلي وقتي الحينه 
> 
> وووووووووووووووو
> دعواتكم


السلام عليكم الغالية 

حلوووووووووووووووو الغالية ها اهم شي في الشغل انه يكون حلووو ومسلي عسب الانسان يستفيد من شغله ومشروعه لازم يكون مستمتع في العمل فيه والا ما راح يقدر يبدع فيه ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكووووووره الغاليه ع الموضوع القيم


السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو حبيبتي والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ام حسوون

السلام عليكم 

بنات شو رايكم بمشروع فتح حضان اطفال..؟؟

يعني خاصه منطقتنا محتاجه لها الشي ..؟

بس شو الاشيا المطلوبه مني اذا فتحت حضانه..؟؟

ممكن تعطوني مقترحاتكم وخبرتكم بالمشاريع؟؟

----------


## راجية_عفو_ربها

> هلا حبايبي 
> انا عندي سؤال في بالي لكن مادريت اتوجه لمنو اسأله و الحمدلله شي هالقسم
> 
> انا احب اسوي ديزاينات للعباة روحي و بغيت ابدأ بهالمشروع لكن بحيث كل عباة افصل منها وحدة و بس 
> 
> انزين سؤالي هو كيف ابدأ اسوي الديزاين و ابينه للزباين؟؟ يعني انا ما اريد افصل على عباة 
> 
> وعقب للبنت الثانية افصلها على حسب القياسات .. يعني انا عند كلامي عباة و حدة وفقـــط
> 
> ...


فديتج شي محل في بوظبي سوي سمبل العباه ع الكم بس عسب الزبونه تاخذ فكره عن الشغل والتصميم... يعني مايفصلون عباه كامله قطعه من الكم وعليها الديزاين وعقب المصممه تشرح باجي التفاصيل للزبونه وممكن تغير فيها على حسب طلب الزبونه

احس جيه وايد مناسب لج عسب يجوفون شغلج ع الطبيعه احسن من الرسم ع الورق
والله يوفقج

----------


## سولعي العين

مرحباً الغاليه أم ناصر مشكوره على الموضوع المتميز واللي بيفيد الكل انشاء الله أنا توني باديه مشروعي وهو عباره عن طقم مفرش طعام للمناسبات يعنى مثلاً للي عندها عزيمه في البيت تقدر تحط المفرش مع تلبيسه لصحون التقديم مع دلتين مع ساعه حائط وأخيراً الله يعزكم سله مهملات وأتمنا أنه يتوسع مشروعي وأسوي بعد مخدات للصاله وستاير .
والله الموفق

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بنات شو رايكم بمشروع فتح حضان اطفال..؟؟
> 
> يعني خاصه منطقتنا محتاجه لها الشي ..؟
> 
> بس شو الاشيا المطلوبه مني اذا فتحت حضانه..؟؟
> 
> ممكن تعطوني مقترحاتكم وخبرتكم بالمشاريع؟؟


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج في في المثبت بتلاقين موضوع خاص بدراسات الجدوى دوري فيه على دراسة الجدوى الخاصة بحضانة اطفال فيه كل المعلومات والارقام المتوقعة للمشروع والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مرحباً الغاليه أم ناصر مشكوره على الموضوع المتميز واللي بيفيد الكل انشاء الله أنا توني باديه مشروعي وهو عباره عن طقم مفرش طعام للمناسبات يعنى مثلاً للي عندها عزيمه في البيت تقدر تحط المفرش مع تلبيسه لصحون التقديم مع دلتين مع ساعه حائط وأخيراً الله يعزكم سله مهملات وأتمنا أنه يتوسع مشروعي وأسوي بعد مخدات للصاله وستاير .
> والله الموفق


السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو حياتي ان شاء الله حبيتي الجميع يستفيد  :Smile: .. وحلووووووووووووو ما شاء الله المشروع مالج اهنيج عليه ما اتوقع انه منتشر وااااااايد وها اهم شي واللي دووووووم انادي به انكم عسب تتميزون لازم تبدعون مشاريع وافكار غير متداولة وايد  :Smile:  ,, والله يوفقج فيه وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ناعمةالروح

تسلمين حبوبة بس بغيت اعرف كيف اكون تاجره في هذا القسم لان عندي بضاعه وما اعرف كيف اكون تاجره وشو هي الشروط

اتمنى انج تردين علي

----------


## || الهفايف ||

السلام عليكم خواتي انا ابا ابدا مشروع صغير اسوي عطورات بصيطه لرمضان لوقايا الصلاه شورايكن

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> تسلمين حبوبة بس بغيت اعرف كيف اكون تاجره في هذا القسم لان عندي بضاعه وما اعرف كيف اكون تاجره وشو هي الشروط
> 
> اتمنى انج تردين علي


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج للاسف العضوية التجارية حاليا موقفة ان شاء الله بيفتحونها على بداية العام القام 2010 والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم خواتي انا ابا ابدا مشروع صغير اسوي عطورات بصيطه لرمضان لوقايا الصلاه شورايكن


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

بالتوفيق حبيبتي شوفي الشغل اللي يناسب المناسبة وسويها وااااااااااااااايد افكار ممكن تسوينها وبميزانية مناسبة وبسيطة ,, والله ييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ام خليفه22

الله يوفقج اتمنى لج المزيد

----------


## الراقيـه

أنا في خاطري بصراحه أسوي موقع للاعلانات و الدعايا و البيع و الشراء و خاص بالسيدات بس أتمنى اللي عندها أي تعليق تقولي و لا تتردد

----------


## Dubai_2000

*انا بغيت اسوي مشرووع لايجار وبيع فساتين سهرة ملبووسة لبسة وحدة لمصممين معروفين.. كيف تنصحوني ابدأ..؟؟؟*

----------


## رفيقة المحبة

وديه محل للتاجير بييب قيمه

----------


## أم حسن2

موفقه اختي ^^

----------


## هنوده1

السلام عليكم 

يزاج الله خير عالموضوع الرااااائع يا أم ناصر بارج الله فيج 

أنا عندي مبلغ بسيط من المال ومن صغري داااايما أصمم وأرسم صور فساتين وفي بعض الأحيان أصمم لعمري جلابيات والحمدلله الكل يعجبه 

شو رايج تجارة الجلابيات وايد منتشره فالمنتدى يعني ما بيكون عليها إقبال كبير ولا ممكن أنجح فيه 

شو رايج كيف أتاجر هل أصمم كمن جلابيه وأفصلهم وأحط الموديل فالمنتدى بعدين آخذ الطلبيات وأخيط حسب الطلب 

أو أسوي كميه يكون جاهز وأعرضهم فالمنتدى وأبيع 

الفكره الأولى أحسن صح بس بيآخذ وقت لين ما تجهز الطلبيه شو رايج 

وأسمحليلي تراني وااااااااااااااايد يديده فعالم التجاره (( واضح )) خخخخخخ

----------


## MAJIDA

مشكوووره غناتي على طرح هالموضوع المفيد و المثمر ان شاااء الله 

و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله ......

----------


## أم حسن2

مشكوره اختي ام ناصر على طرح مثل هالموضوع المفيد
موفقه اختي ^^

----------


## أم خادم

بالصراحة موضوع حلو 
أنا عندي فكرة في عمل الحلويات وطرحت هالموضوع من قبل والصراحة الأخت ام عبدوو ما قصرت ردت علي بس ما أعرف هي وين ولا كنت محضرة البضاعة 
وبعد عندي فكرة ثانية وهي مشوي اللحم في التنور أسوي هالأكلة في البيت أيام العيد وبالصراحة كل حد ياكل من اللحم تعجبه الأكله
الأكله هي عبارة عن ذبيحة وتدهن بالبهارات وتوضع في التنور اللي في الأرض تقريبا يوم كامل وتكون الذبيحة مدخله في شي أسمه خصف عبارة عن شكل سله مصنوعه من سعف النخيل 
بالصراحة أكلة رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة مب أنا اللي أقول هالكلام كل اللي ياكل منها تعجبه
فكرت في موضوع البسكويت وفي موضوع شوي اللحم شو رايكم ساعدوني
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز ردو علي الفكرة إن شاء الله بتكون ناجحة ولا لا
وكيف أبدي المشروع
جزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## ملح وسكر

وانا بعد عندي أكثر من فكره للمشاريع... بس بعدني اتنقى ... اريد اتميز بتجارتي وتكون بصمتي واضحه عليها ...

بالتوفيق للجمييييع

----------


## umhamdan2009

هلا خواتي... الصراحة أنا مفكرة أبدا مشروع بسيط... عندي بضاعات مختلفة ووايد حلوة اشتريها من الهند .. وابى ابيعها هني.. بس ما اعرف أعرضها هني فهاالمنتدى ولا شو؟!! لآن ما عندي محل ولا أقدر افتح محل في الوقت الحالي... 

الصراحة انا محتارة وما اعرف من وين أبدا!!!

----------


## shwooog

مشكور ع الموضوع يا الغاليه ..

----------


## حواطه

السلام عليكم 

انا وحده من اللي تفكر اتسوي مشروع بس مب محصله حد يدعم فكرتي بعد حبيت اعرف رايكم اذا هالشي ينفع لاهالي الفجيره و لا لا

انا افكر اسوي نادي سيدات مثلا فيه سباحه - صاله رياضيه - كافيه - صالون صغير 

شورايكم هل هالشي راح ينفع اهالي الفجيره و ينفعني

و تقريبا جم يكلفني اذا حد يعرف
شكرا

----------


## موزآنه

للرفع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> الله يوفقج اتمنى لج المزيد


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين عزيزتي والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> أنا في خاطري بصراحه أسوي موقع للاعلانات و الدعايا و البيع و الشراء و خاص بالسيدات بس أتمنى اللي عندها أي تعليق تقولي و لا تتردد


السلام عليكم الغالية 

اوكي فديتج حلووووووو بس انتي شو تبين تسوين موقع تسوق مثلا شرات سوق دوت كوم والا منتدى تسوق شرات هنيه ( المتجر الذهبي ) يعني متاجر يأجرونها التاجرات منج ؟؟ 

وشي ثاني الغالية تعرفين الحين كثرت هالمواقع او المنتديات فشو في نظرج انتي راح تقدمين للمشتركات وياج ؟؟ شو الفايدة اللي راح يستفيدونها من وجودهم وياج ؟؟ حاولي تفكرين في نظرة التاجرة لموقعج شو اللي يقنعها انها تشترك وياج في الموقع ؟؟ لازم يكون في شي ممكن يحصلونه عندج ومب عند غيرج او على الاقل يكون عند غيرج لكنه عندج بشكل ثاني او صورة ثانية ... يعني شوفي انتي شو ممكن تقدمين للتاجرات قبل ما تشوفين فايدتج انتي وشو ممكن يقدمون لج ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *انا بغيت اسوي مشرووع لايجار وبيع فساتين سهرة ملبووسة لبسة وحدة لمصممين معروفين.. كيف تنصحوني ابدأ..؟؟؟*


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج مثل ما تعرفين ان الحين ما شاء الله هالمشروع موجود وبكثرة ما شاء الله .. تعرفين اول كان شي رهيييييييييييب انج تلبسين حق مصمم معروف ومشهور عالميا امثال المصممين اللبنانيين ,, او العرب بصورة عامة ,, لكن الحين تحسين ان اي حد ممكن يلبسلهم الموضوع ما صار شي وااااااااااااااااااااو شرات قبل .. 

فلو تبين نصيحتي بالنسبة للفساتين والقصان والقطع تراها موجودة عند الجميع .. واااااااااااايد مصممين مغمورين عندهم طاقات وابداعات اكثر من المعروفين ,, فما ادري الغالية نحن لازم ندور على الاشياء المتميزة دوم فلو عندح راس مال كبير ممكن تتفقين مع عدد او مصمم واحد بس مو مشكلة على اساس انه يصمملج انتي بس يعني هالمجموعة ما تتحصل الا عندج بس ,, جي اوكي لانه بيكون عندج قطع لمصمم مشهور مب موجودة الا عندج .. 

لكن لو ما عندج راس ممكن تتفقين ويا مصممين مغمورين انهم يسوون لج كم قطعة تكون فخمة في التصميم والقطع طبعا .. بس هنيه راح يكون في فرق على الاقل في السعر لان لا تنسين ان احد اسباب غلاء فساتين المصممين المشهورين هو شهرتهم .. فراح تكسبين فرق كبير في السعر ها يخليج تتحكمين بأريحية في السعر المطروح ولاحظن ان سعر الملبوس مرة غير عن اللي ولا مرة غير عن اللي عشر مرات ,, فها شي لازم تتنبهين له دوم ,, 

واهم شي هو الدعاية للمشروع والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موفقه اختي ^^


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين حبيبتي والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يزاج الله خير عالموضوع الرااااائع يا أم ناصر بارج الله فيج 
> 
> أنا عندي مبلغ بسيط من المال ومن صغري داااايما أصمم وأرسم صور فساتين وفي بعض الأحيان أصمم لعمري جلابيات والحمدلله الكل يعجبه 
> 
> شو رايج تجارة الجلابيات وايد منتشره فالمنتدى يعني ما بيكون عليها إقبال كبير ولا ممكن أنجح فيه 
> 
> شو رايج كيف أتاجر هل أصمم كمن جلابيه وأفصلهم وأحط الموديل فالمنتدى بعدين آخذ الطلبيات وأخيط حسب الطلب 
> ...


السلام عليكم الغالية 

والله يالغلا انا نصيحتي لج انج تسوين جلابيات مال البيت العادية بس حاولي تنوعين بالقصات يعني تعرفين الوحدة تحب تتكشخ في البيت حق ريلها حق عمرها يعني  :Smile:  .. وفي نفس الوقت فتحي باب تصميم الجلابيات الفخمة بالطلب فقط ,, 

في هاي الحالة راح تكونين دوم متواجدة في السوق وها شي مهم انج دوم تعرضين ودوم تتعاملين ويا الزباين ,,  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكوووره غناتي على طرح هالموضوع المفيد و المثمر ان شاااء الله 
> 
> و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله ......


السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو حياتي والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكوره اختي ام ناصر على طرح مثل هالموضوع المفيد
> موفقه اختي ^^


السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو غناتي والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> بالصراحة موضوع حلو 
> 
> أنا عندي فكرة في عمل الحلويات وطرحت هالموضوع من قبل والصراحة الأخت ام عبدوو ما قصرت ردت علي بس ما أعرف هي وين ولا كنت محضرة البضاعة 
> وبعد عندي فكرة ثانية وهي مشوي اللحم في التنور أسوي هالأكلة في البيت أيام العيد وبالصراحة كل حد ياكل من اللحم تعجبه الأكله
> الأكله هي عبارة عن ذبيحة وتدهن بالبهارات وتوضع في التنور اللي في الأرض تقريبا يوم كامل وتكون الذبيحة مدخله في شي أسمه خصف عبارة عن شكل سله مصنوعه من سعف النخيل 
> بالصراحة أكلة رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة مب أنا اللي أقول هالكلام كل اللي ياكل منها تعجبه
> فكرت في موضوع البسكويت وفي موضوع شوي اللحم شو رايكم ساعدوني
> بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز ردو علي الفكرة إن شاء الله بتكون ناجحة ولا لا
> وكيف أبدي المشروع
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

تعرفين فديتج دام اكلج ما شاء الله حلووووو الاحسن انج تبدأين فيها ان شاء الله بانج تسوين اعلان مثلا في الجريدة او في المواقع الثانية لان هنيه ممنوع ,, او توزعين اوراق ويا راعي الجرايد عسب تحطين فيه اسمج وطريقة التواصل واسعارج وشو تسوين بالضبط واي حد يحب بيتواصل وياج ان شاء الله ,, 

بس لو تقدرين تاخذين تصريح من البلدية احسن وبالمرة لو تاخذين رخصة مبدعة او انطلاقة راح يكون احسن واحسن على اساس ان تكون امورج قانونية ان شاء الله ..

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> وانا بعد عندي أكثر من فكره للمشاريع... بس بعدني اتنقى ... اريد اتميز بتجارتي وتكون بصمتي واضحه عليها ...
> 
> بالتوفيق للجمييييع


السلام عليكم الغالية 

بالتوفيق عزيزتي والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> هلا خواتي... الصراحة أنا مفكرة أبدا مشروع بسيط... عندي بضاعات مختلفة ووايد حلوة اشتريها من الهند .. وابى ابيعها هني.. بس ما اعرف أعرضها هني فهاالمنتدى ولا شو؟!! لآن ما عندي محل ولا أقدر افتح محل في الوقت الحالي... 
> 
> الصراحة انا محتارة وما اعرف من وين أبدا!!!


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج على راحتج ممكن تعرضينها بين الاهل والجيران وممكن في المنتديات بعد تعرضين عنها دام ان ما عندج عضوية تاجرة تعرضينها هنيه ,.. 

شوفي اللي يناسبج والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكور ع الموضوع يا الغاليه ..


السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو حياتي والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا وحده من اللي تفكر اتسوي مشروع بس مب محصله حد يدعم فكرتي بعد حبيت اعرف رايكم اذا هالشي ينفع لاهالي الفجيره و لا لا
> 
> انا افكر اسوي نادي سيدات مثلا فيه سباحه - صاله رياضيه - كافيه - صالون صغير 
> 
> شورايكم هل هالشي راح ينفع اهالي الفجيره و ينفعني
> 
> و تقريبا جم يكلفني اذا حد يعرف
> شكرا


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

ما شاء الله الصراحة المشروع جدا حلوووووووووووووو ما شاء الله ,, وانا شخصيا اشجع عليه وان شاء الله يسوون عندنا شراته بس يراعونا شوي في سالفة الاشتراكات لان نادي الفتيات ما يسوى الصراحة اولا بعيد وغير جي وايد غالي وماشي مواصلات ما ادري ليش ما ينتبهون اني لو ابا اشترك في شي ابا احصل على الاقل على مواصلات ؟! 

,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> للرفع


السلام عليكم الغالية 

رفع الله قدر الامة ونصرها بالاسلام ... 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

خيره يا ام ناصر ،،،الله يكثر من امثالج


بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> خيره يا ام ناصر ،،،الله يكثر من امثالج
> 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين عزيزتي والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## أم غيث 2009

مشكوره غاليه تسلمين

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو حبيبتي والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## mome

مشكورة حبوبتي عل الموضوع
مرمر حلوة

----------


## بنت حــواء

ثااااااااااااااااااااااانكس

----------


## albunoot

تسلمين على هالموضوع الشيق

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم خواتي 

العفو خواتي والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## سويت روز

مرحبا 
الاقتراح وايد حلو بس انا مب من مشجعي التجارة الالكترونية هههههههههههه

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

حياج الغالية في الموضوع وتعرفين الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## فديتني كشيخه

السلام عليكم 
الصراحه انا اتمنى اكون تاجره ف المنتدى بس ماعرف كيف الاشتراك ..اتمنى انكم تساعدوني يا خواتي .. اتريا ردودكم ع الخاص 

ضروووري اباكم تساعدوني وتفيدوني 

وربي يحفظكم 
وا

----------


## فديتني كشيخه

السلام عليكم .
الصراحه موضوعج وايد حلو .. واتمنى الكل يستفيد منه ..
انا اتمنى اكون تاجره ف المنتدى بس ماعرف كيف الاشتراك .. 
اتمنى منكم يا خواتي انكم تساعدوني وتفيدوني ..
بأسرررررع وقت ..
الله يخليكم لا اطنشوني ..
اتريااااكم ,,,

بالتوفيق للجميع .

----------


## uaevision82

الله يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم .
> الصراحه موضوعج وايد حلو .. واتمنى الكل يستفيد منه ..
> انا اتمنى اكون تاجره ف المنتدى بس ماعرف كيف الاشتراك .. 
> اتمنى منكم يا خواتي انكم تساعدوني وتفيدوني ..
> بأسرررررع وقت ..
> الله يخليكم لا اطنشوني ..
> اتريااااكم ,,,
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع .


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج شوفي الرابط اللي في توقيعي بخصوص عضوية تاجرة الادارة جزاها الله كل خير قالوا انهم راح يفتحونها ان شاء الله عقب العيد ,, فعقب العيد حاولي تدشين الرابط وتكتبين طلبج هناك 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> الله يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى


امين الغالية ويزاج الله كل خير  :Smile:

----------


## أم هزاع 2009

مشكوره الغاليه على هاي الخطوه الغير مسبوقه,,,وراح نتواصل معاج بعد العيد,,
لأنه عندي إفكار ...بس ماعندي أسلوب في العرض والكلام ,,,

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا ابغي ادخل عالم الطبخ علما باني طباخة ماهرة بس ابغي مساعدة منكم كيف ابدا بها المشوار؟ و شكرا


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

حلووووووووووووووو يالغالية منو ما يحب الطبيخ  :Smile:  واكيد الكل يدور على الطبخ الجيد والمميز في الشكل والطعم  :Smile:  .. واول شي الغالية عقب العيد ان شاء الله دشي على الرابط اللي في توقيعي وكتبي موضوع طلب عضوية برونزية مثلا ان شاء الله وبعد ما تاخذينها حاولي تسوين الطبخات اللي حابة تشتغلين بها وصوريها واهتمي اكيد في التزيينات لان تعرفين العين تعشق قبل اي شي ثاني ونحن في النت ما عندنا غير عيونا نختار بها لا نشم ولا نتذوق ولا نلمس  :Smile:  

فصوري شغلج ونزليه في المنتدى وحطي الاسعار لكل شي ,, والله يوفقج ان شاء الله ,, 

ونتريا انضمامج لقائمة التاجرات عندنا والله ييوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكوره الغاليه على هاي الخطوه الغير مسبوقه,,,وراح نتواصل معاج بعد العيد,,
> لأنه عندي إفكار ...بس ماعندي أسلوب في العرض والكلام ,,,


السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو حبيبتي ,, وحياج حبيبتي اي وقت وماله داعي والله اسلوب العرض والكلام نحن كلنا خوات واي شي حابة تتكلمين عنه نحن كلنا هنيه ونحاول نساعد بعض ان شاء الله  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## وردة الظاهر

موفقه ختيه ام ناصر ع الطرح المفيد وان شاء الكل يستفيد منه
مشكووووووووووره

----------


## أم فلاح sss

السلام عليكم تسلمين يالغاليه على الموضوع الحلووو ..انا عندي افكار وايد بس اريد ابداء في الصغير يعني انا اعرف اغلف هدايه وابدع في تصميم الكوشات بس ماعندي علاقات مع الحريم عسب تتطور اشغالي لاني اريد وحده تساعدني في هذا الموضوع

----------


## bent__alshoq

تسلمينـ ع الموضوعـ ., و الطرح الغاويـ .,~

----------


## بوابة الشمس

موضوعج وايد حلو ومفيد .
ان شاء الله برجعلكم لأني ناوية أسويلي مشروع .

----------


## blackroses

أنا عن نفسي الحمد الله ما اشتري إلا الأشياء الي ما اقدر اسويها بنفسي ..

مثل العبي اشتريها ساده وأشتغل عليها بنفسي وبناتي اسويلهم الإكسسوارات بديي على الوان ملابسهم

وأحاول اتعلم الكروشيه بس الشغله هاي صعبه بس إيماني بالله قوي مع الوقت بتعلم ..

بس عمري ما فكرت اني اسوي وابيع لأن لا وقتي يساعد وما احب حد ينتقدني عشيء أنا تعبت عليه ..

ترى هذا مجرد رأي والسموحه من الي ما تقبله ..

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موفقه ختيه ام ناصر ع الطرح المفيد وان شاء الكل يستفيد منه
> مشكووووووووووره


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين اختي والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم تسلمين يالغاليه على الموضوع الحلووو ..انا عندي افكار وايد بس اريد ابداء في الصغير يعني انا اعرف اغلف هدايه وابدع في تصميم الكوشات بس ماعندي علاقات مع الحريم عسب تتطور اشغالي لاني اريد وحده تساعدني في هذا الموضوع


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اول شي خذي العضوية التجارية هنيه ,, وعقب حاولي تسوين ديزاينات من التغليفات على الاقل للعرض فقط ,, وعرضيها هنيه وان شاء الله بتييج طلبيات ,, وبعدين ممكن تسوين عروض بتصميمات الكوش + التهدايا والتوزيعات وترتيبات صالات الافراح او حتى صالات المعارض ,, وكل شي بيي بس حاولي تاخذين العضوية التجارية واللي بيفتحونها ان شاء الله عقب العيد ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> تسلمينـ ع الموضوعـ ., و الطرح الغاويـ .,~


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

الله يسلمج ان شاء الله ويوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موضوعج وايد حلو ومفيد .
> ان شاء الله برجعلكم لأني ناوية أسويلي مشروع .


السلام عليكم الغالية 

ان شاء الله الغالية ان كل مواضيعي تكون مفيدة للجميع ,, وحياج اي وقت والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> أنا عن نفسي الحمد الله ما اشتري إلا الأشياء الي ما اقدر اسويها بنفسي ..
> 
> مثل العبي اشتريها ساده وأشتغل عليها بنفسي وبناتي اسويلهم الإكسسوارات بديي على الوان ملابسهم
> 
> وأحاول اتعلم الكروشيه بس الشغله هاي صعبه بس إيماني بالله قوي مع الوقت بتعلم ..
> 
> بس عمري ما فكرت اني اسوي وابيع لأن لا وقتي يساعد وما احب حد ينتقدني عشيء أنا تعبت عليه ..
> 
> ترى هذا مجرد رأي والسموحه من الي ما تقبله ..


السلام عليكم الغالية 

شي حلوووو فديتج ان الانسان يحاول يسوي شغله بنفسه وما يعتمد على الاخرين فيه ,, بس لا ننسى حبيبتي ان شرات ما الارزاق مقسمة نفس الشي المواهب والقدرات يعني مب كلنا عندنا نفس القدرات ونفس الابداعات وانتي قلتيها بنفسج انتي تشرترين اللي ما تعرفين تسوينه شرات العبي وعقب تشتغلين عليها تخيلي لو اللي يعرفون يسوون عبي بيقولون شراتج نحن نعرف نسوي عبي بس ماله داعي نبيع لان ما نبي حد ينتقدنا ؟؟!! فشو بتسوين انتي عقب دام ان العبي ما حد يبيعها ؟؟!1

فلو تلاحظين ان ربج سبحانه وتعالى يعطي شي لحد ويعطي شي ثاني لحد ثاني واثنيناتهم مكملين لبعض عسب جي يقول في كتابه الكريم (( وخلقناكم شعوبا لتعارفوا.. )) فشو يعني يوم يخلقنا شعوب وامم لو كل واحد فينا يعرف يسوي كل شي ويقدر بروحه يمشي حياته في نظرج اشلون بنتعارف ويا بعض  :Smile:  

فاللي عند غيرج مكمل للي عندج واللي عندج مكمل حق اللي عند غيرج وجي الدنيا ماشية كل حد يكمل الثاني  :Smile:  

وعن سالفة الانتقاد يقولج رضى الناس غاية لا تدرك فسبحان الله الانسان يحاول انه يتعايش من الوضع اللي هو فيه بكل الوسائل اللي ترضي رب العالمين وربج لو راضي عنج بيسخرلج عباده انهم يرضون عنج .. وحياج يالغالية اي وقت في الموضوع ويقولج الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ان شاء الله  :Smile:  .. 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## م ال حسن

مشكووووره أختي على فكرتج وانشالله راح نبدأ بعد العيد وعندي اكثر من مشروع بس يبغيلها دراسة جدوى وبتشوفي الملايين تحت ايدج وعيدكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك وكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم بخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر اعاده الله عليكم بالفرح والمسرات

----------


## م ال حسن

حلو الانسان يعمل هذي الاشياء بروحه يا ام ناصر وهي فنفس الوقت تسليه وقضاء وقت فديتج يا ام ناصر بصراحه انتي مثال يقتدى به 
أختــــــج: مـــيـــــرا ال حـــســــن

----------


## نجمة المحبة

بارك الله فيج اختي أم ناصر 

زان شاء الله نستفيد منكم^^

----------


## EMEE_84

موفقه

----------


## نرجس 22

موضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيج.. بالحقيقه انا في كل مشروع اخلي ايدي اشتغل فتره ثم ابرد من الشغل لئن مااعرف كيف اكون لي زبايين وحاليا عندي راس مال قليل حدودا15 الف واحب اشغله بس ماعارفه كيف ؟ وافكر اخذ دوره في تعليم البخور روحي اصنع وابيع او مثلا ادخل مشروع البخور اشتري وابيع بس كيف راح احصل الزبايين ؟او مثلا البيع في البسة الااطفال او كنادير يعني اسمي بالحصاد ومنجلي مكسور__ ياريت اتفيدني شوسوي واحنا بعالم نحتاج الفلس في؟؟؟ مع الشكر

----------


## eljoory

بالتوفيق

----------


## شوكليت توي

موفقه

----------


## زوجة كويتي

مرحبا خواتي 
انا عندي مشروع عبي في البيت (انطلاق)
بس انا يالسه ادور مكان يسوي لي شعار للعبي الحدايد او النحاس الي تعرف وين يسون وكم الاسعار ارجوكم خبروني
لاني دورت ووايد بس ما لقيت.

----------


## نجمة الجمال

السلام عليكم جميعا انا مشتركة جديدة فى المنتدي وحابة اتعرف عليكم وانشاء اللةاكون عند حسن الجميع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> حلو الانسان يعمل هذي الاشياء بروحه يا ام ناصر وهي فنفس الوقت تسليه وقضاء وقت فديتج يا ام ناصر بصراحه انتي مثال يقتدى به 
> أختــــــج: مـــيـــــرا ال حـــســــن


 
السلام عليكم الغالية ..

اهم شي والله واللي احاول ان الجميع يفهمونه ويهتمون فيه انهم يوم يبون يسوون اي شي لنفسهم او للتجارة انهم لازم يحسون بالاستمتاع فيه عسب صدق يطلع من خاطرهم مب كأنهم مغصوبين عليه او وهم تعبانين لان كل شي يبين لو انتي مستمتعة او مضايقة او حزينة كل شي يبين في الشغل  :Smile:  .. وتسلمين حبيبتي الشي اللي دووووووم ادوره هو الفايدة للجميع وما شاء الله البنات اللي يحبن يفيدن وااااااااااايد مب انا بس  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## حشيمة الذآت

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اختي انا عندي اختي اتسوي عطور ودخون 
وحتى اتسوي توزيعات وتزين السلات والدلل 
وحبيت اني اعرض منتجات اختي وكيف بس ابا حد يرشدني الى الصح 
وشكرا عالموضوع القيم*

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> بارك الله فيج اختي أم ناصر 
> 
> زان شاء الله نستفيد منكم^^


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

ان شاء الله عزيزتي كل اللي اتمناه هو الاستفاد فقط ,, والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موفقه


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين حبيبتي والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## E_trend

maw'6OO3 ra23 tesalm 2ydech

----------


## فيراكروز

انا عن نفسي احب اغلف هدايا بس استحي اقول منو تبي اغلف لها لان يعجبني التغليف وابدع فيه بس ماشي حد ومااعرف حد فالعين ممكن اغلف لها...فماعندي فكره كيف ابدء وهل بينجح هالمشروع ولالا

وتسلمسن اختي على الطرح الحلو ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## ملكة الشوق

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع المميز وانا عندي مشروع صغير حابه ابتدي فيه بس مب عارفه شو الاجراءات ويبيلي شويت تشجيع عندي كذا فستان وحابه اعرضهم في المنتدى للاجار باسعار مناسبه للجميع والصراحه الفساتين راقيه وحلوه وكنت حابه اني اعرضهم بس هب عارفه شو المطلوب ياليت لوتديليني شو اسوي وبكون شاكره لج وتعتقدين الموضوع راح يمشي عدد الفساتين المتواجده عندي 10 تقريبا

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيج.. بالحقيقه انا في كل مشروع اخلي ايدي اشتغل فتره ثم ابرد من الشغل لئن مااعرف كيف اكون لي زبايين وحاليا عندي راس مال قليل حدودا15 الف واحب اشغله بس ماعارفه كيف ؟ وافكر اخذ دوره في تعليم البخور روحي اصنع وابيع او مثلا ادخل مشروع البخور اشتري وابيع بس كيف راح احصل الزبايين ؟او مثلا البيع في البسة الااطفال او كنادير يعني اسمي بالحصاد ومنجلي مكسور__ ياريت اتفيدني شوسوي واحنا بعالم نحتاج الفلس في؟؟؟ مع الشكر


السلام عليكم الغالية 

مشكووورة حبيبتي ,, شوفي اول شي حاولي تاخذين لج عضوية تاجرة هنيه ,, لانج ماراح تحتاكين بصورة مباشرة مع الزباين فلو كنتي من النوعية اللي تستحي اشوف النت اسهل لج لين ما تتعودين وعقب عادي تستوي الامور ان شاء الله ,, وخذي دورة تعليم البخور بس حاولي انج تتعلمينه من اكثر من حد لان تعرفين الخلطات واااااااااايد وشي يضبط وشي ما يضبط فيوم تيمعين معلومات من اكثر من مصدر يكون سهل عليج انج تعرفين شو اللي ممكن يمشي معاج وشو اللي ماراح يمشي ان شاء الله  :Smile:  .. وممكن توفرين بعد بضايع مختلفة يعني اللي تشوفين نفسج بتقدرين تعرضينه وتبدعين في طريقة عرضه اشتغلي فيه .. من ناحية الزباين قلت لج ابدأي في النت اسهل وقوم النت هم نفسهم اللي برا الفرق هو الاسماء المستعارة والشخصيات المختلفة فالواحد يكون في النت منطلق وصادق اكثر لان ما حد يعرف او بمعنى اصح ماحد يطالعه في عيونه ترا موضوع العيون هاي وايد مهم لكنا هنيه كل اللي نسويه نكتب وبس ماحد يطالع عيونا فقط يطالعون كتاباتنا فتلاقين مثلا وحدة شراتي في الحقيقة اخاف من ظلي ولو شي صار ما اتكلم اونه استحي ,, وهنيه عافانا الله ههههههههههههههههه ممكن تكتشفيني اكيد من ردودي عليكم هههههههههههههههه ما يخصه في ام ناصر في الحياة الحقيقية ههههههههههههه .. بس اكيد اللي هنيه هي الشخصية الحقيقية اللي عندنا بس اللي برا ما تعرفين ليش نحب نتخبى ورا عشرين الف شخصية ؟؟؟ 

فحاولي تاخذين العضوية التجارية هنيه والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> بالتوفيق


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موفقه


السلام عليكم الغالية 

شكرا  :Smile:  والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مرحبا خواتي 
> انا عندي مشروع عبي في البيت (انطلاق)
> بس انا يالسه ادور مكان يسوي لي شعار للعبي الحدايد او النحاس الي تعرف وين يسون وكم الاسعار ارجوكم خبروني
> لاني دورت ووايد بس ما لقيت.


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تابعي الردود في هالموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post15905656

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم جميعا انا مشتركة جديدة فى المنتدي وحابة اتعرف عليكم وانشاء اللةاكون عند حسن الجميع


وعليكم السلام الغالية 

حياج حبيبتي وان شاء الله كلنا نكون عائلة واحدة وابدعينا بمواضيعج الشيقة ما شاء الله  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> *اختي انا عندي اختي اتسوي عطور ودخون* 
> *وحتى اتسوي توزيعات وتزين السلات والدلل* 
> *وحبيت اني اعرض منتجات اختي وكيف بس ابا حد يرشدني الى الصح* 
> 
> *وشكرا عالموضوع القيم*


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حلوووو فديتج ممكن انتي او اختج او انتوا الثنتين تاخذون العضوية البرونزية هنيه في المنتدى لانها مفتوحة حاليا وممكن عقب تبدأون في عرض البضايع اللي عندكم في القسم البرونزي وكل ما اهتميتوا بطريقة التصوير وعرض المنتجات في الموضوع قدرتوا توصلون الى اهتمام الزباين بالرد على الموضوع ومنها الى الشراء منكم ان شاء الله  :Smile:  

بس في البداية حاولوا تاخذون العضوية قبل لا تخلص وما اعرف صدقا متى بتخلص راجعوا الموضوع اللي في المثبت بخصوص العضوية واتبعوا التعليمات ,, 

والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

َ@ اختكم في ً@

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> maw'6OO3 ra23 tesalm 2ydech


السلام عليكم الغالية 

مشكوووووووووورة حبيبتي وان شاء الله نشوف الجميع تاجرات ناجحات  :Smile:  .. والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## كليوباتراا

مشروع الفساتين واااااااااااااااايد حلو 
الله يوفقك انشاءالله

----------


## كليوباتراا

:Salam Allah: 

الموضوع حلوووووووو جداجدا
وتسلمين على هالفكره الراقيه

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا عن نفسي احب اغلف هدايا بس استحي اقول منو تبي اغلف لها لان يعجبني التغليف وابدع فيه بس ماشي حد ومااعرف حد فالعين ممكن اغلف لها...فماعندي فكره كيف ابدء وهل بينجح هالمشروع ولالا
> 
> وتسلمسن اختي على الطرح الحلو ويعطيج العافيه


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اول شي خذي العضوية التجارية هنيه ,, وعقب حاولي تسوين كم ديزاين للتغليفات اللي ممكن تسوينها وفتحي موضوع في المول البرونزي وعرضي الديزاينات فيه وحددي الاسعار بكل دقة وكم مدة الشغل .. وخلاص يعني المواضيع اللي يفتحون التاجرات شرات المحلات اللي يفتحونها التجار في الواقع ما حد يقول تعالوا اسويلكم شي محل وفيه الشغل وعليه اسم المحل اللي يبي يدش حياه ,, ونفس الشي هنيه شي موضوع وعليه عنوان الموضوع وداخله الشغل اللي يبي شي يدش الموضوع ويشوف لو ناسبه بيتواصلون وياج ولو لا الرزق بايد الله وربج يشوف عمل الانسان وتفانيه اشلون  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكوره اختي على الموضوع المميز وانا عندي مشروع صغير حابه ابتدي فيه بس مب عارفه شو الاجراءات ويبيلي شويت تشجيع عندي كذا فستان وحابه اعرضهم في المنتدى للاجار باسعار مناسبه للجميع والصراحه الفساتين راقيه وحلوه وكنت حابه اني اعرضهم بس هب عارفه شو المطلوب ياليت لوتديليني شو اسوي وبكون شاكره لج وتعتقدين الموضوع راح يمشي عدد الفساتين المتواجده عندي 10 تقريبا


السلام عليكم الغالية 

اول شي مشروع الفساتين مشروع ان شاء الله انه مطلوب دائما خصوصا لو كانت الفساتين راقية وثاني شي لو كانت الاسعار اوكي ومناسبة للجميع ,, تعرفين الحين كل شي غالي فلو كان سعرج شرات سعر محلات التأجير الناس راح تروح عند المحلات لان الخيارات عندهم متعددة اكثر من اللي عندج لكن لو كانت الاسعار اقل فراح توصلني لمرحلة المنافسة مع محلات التأجير بس مثل ما قلت لج اهم شي ان الفساتين تكون اولا راقية في التصميم والتنفيذ وشي ثاني تحاولين قدر الامكان انج تزيدينها وتنوعين فيها دائما ,, 

بخصوص عدد الفساتين كبداية اشوف انها اوكي عشر فساتين اوكي ممكن تكون بداية خير عليج ان شاء الله ,, 

بالنسبة لشو تسوين اول شي خذي عضوية تاجرة هنيه في المنتدى ثاني شي حاولي توفرين الة تصوير ديجيتال تصور الصور بشكل واضح على الاقل ممكن تصورين شكل الشك اللي في الفساتين اما الفستان نفسه ممكن ترسمينه بإيدج وتصورين بعض جوانب القماش المستخدم فيه ,, 

لان تعرفين البنات بيتعرفون هنيه على البضاعة من خلال الصور وطريقة شرح التاجرة عنها فقط يعني ما يشوفون في الحقيقة ولا يلمسونها بحاولي تنقلين لهم كافة المعلومات الخاصة بكل فستان بكل دقة ,, 

ولو عندج اي سؤال عن طريقة التأجير ممكن تحطين موضوع هنيه في القسم موضوع منفصل طبعا خاص بسؤالج وان شاء الله تاجرات التأجير ماراح يقصرون وياج  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> الموضوع حلوووووووو جداجدا
> وتسلمين على هالفكره الراقيه


السلام عليكم الغلاية 

تسلمين عزيزتي وحياج بين خواتج وان شاء الله نستفيد جميعا من انضمامج المميز لعائلة سيدات الامارات  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الشوق

مشكوره اختي ام ناصر على ردج المميز وجزاج الله الف خير عطيتيني دافع 
المهم بخصوص الفساتين الصراحه ذوقهم راقي وألوانها حلوه ومناسبه وهي ملبوسه مره وحده فقط ونظيفه الحمدلله واسعارها بتكون على حسب سعر الفستان وشكله وابا منكم انتم الي تقيمون الفساتين اذا كان السعر يستاهل وله لا وبعد بتكون مناسبه للجميع وراح اصور الفساتين من الامام والخلف وبكتب عليها كل شي مثلا المقاسات وتشمل الصدر والخصر والطول وبكتب السعر بس حبيت اعرف اكثر عن طريقة الاشتراك في عضوية تاجره وهل عليها رسوم واذا ممكن تدليني بكون شاكره لج

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مشكوره اختي ام ناصر على ردج المميز وجزاج الله الف خير عطيتيني دافع 
> المهم بخصوص الفساتين الصراحه ذوقهم راقي وألوانها حلوه ومناسبه وهي ملبوسه مره وحده فقط ونظيفه الحمدلله واسعارها بتكون على حسب سعر الفستان وشكله وابا منكم انتم الي تقيمون الفساتين اذا كان السعر يستاهل وله لا وبعد بتكون مناسبه للجميع وراح اصور الفساتين من الامام والخلف وبكتب عليها كل شي مثلا المقاسات وتشمل الصدر والخصر والطول وبكتب السعر بس حبيت اعرف اكثر عن طريقة الاشتراك في عضوية تاجره وهل عليها رسوم واذا ممكن تدليني بكون شاكره لج


السلام عليكم الغالية 

العفو حبيبتي  :Smile:  نحن هنيه عسب نساعد الجميع ان شاء الله  :Smile: ,,, ويزاج الله خير على محاولتج الطيبة في عرض فساتينج جعلها الله فاتحة خير ورزق عليج وعلى الجميع ان شاء الله  :Smile: .. 

بخصوص العضوية ممكن تدشين على الرابط اللي في توقيعي وشوفي المطلوب هناك وان شاء الله المسائل سهلة ومسيرة  :Smile:  

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## عوووووووشه

موضوع راقي جدااا 
وبالتووووفيق للجميع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> موضوع راقي جدااا 
> وبالتووووفيق للجميع


السلام عليكم الغالية 

تسلمين الغالية والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @َ

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ORGANZA

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الموضوع عيبني صراحه و وايد مفيد

انا لين الحين ما عرضت بضاعه بس أفكر أبدا
مشروعي و اللي هو سي ديات رسوم مال أول
انا بديت كـ هوايه و عقب صرت أسوي دي في دي
نسخه طبق الأصل عن الأصلي كانج شارتنه من
السوق ..
و الحمدلله صار لي زباين من الأهل والربع و غيرهم
لن الجوده عاليه و السعر معقول ..
و قريب ان شاءالله بنزل موضووع ف القسم البرونزي ^_^


بس فيه شي واااااااايد أعاني منه و اللي هو
التوصيل .. الصراحه أزمه بنسبه لي .. 
انا ماعرف غير شركتين اللي هن امبوست و 
آرامكس ..

و مشكلتهن امبوست واااااااايد زحمه و بعدين
ما عنده سلم و استلم ..

و آرامكس غااالي صرااحه حرام 40 على توصيل
لو 25 ولا 30 بنمشي الحال بس 40 !!
ما بنستفيد شي ..

ف ياليت اللي تعرف شركات غير ولا مندوب
ولا أي حل لـ ها المشكله .. تساعدني يزاها
الله خير

موفقين ان شاءالله
^_*

----------


## ORGANZA

و انا تراني من العين

السموحه

----------


## أسرار المحيط

السلام عليكم 

موضوع جميل دا

انا ابغي ابدا بابسط شي

يعني من الصفر

شو تقترحون اسوي

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الموضوع عيبني صراحه و وايد مفيد
> 
> انا لين الحين ما عرضت بضاعه بس أفكر أبدا
> مشروعي و اللي هو سي ديات رسوم مال أول
> انا بديت كـ هوايه و عقب صرت أسوي دي في دي
> نسخه طبق الأصل عن الأصلي كانج شارتنه من
> السوق ..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

للاسف اختي الاشياء التقليد ممنوعة في المنتدى فلو حطيتي الموضوع راح للاسف ينحذف مع انه صراحة واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد ومنهم انا نفضل الرسوم القديمة اللي نحن تربينا عليها على الاقل كانت بسيطة وفي نفس الوقت عميقة في معانيها وصدق تعلم الاطفال شي حلووو ومناسب لاعمارهم ولحياتهم ,, لكن اللي الحين عافانا الله كله دمار وحرب ووحوش ما تعرفين شو السالفة واخر شي يوم يطلعون ارهابين العالم يعصب ترا انتوا اصلا مربيينهم على العنف فشي طبيعي انهم يطلعون جي ؟؟!!! 

بس مثل ما قلت لج هنيه في المنتدى ممنوع بيع التقليد اي شي تقليد ممنوع بيعه .. 

اما عن موضوع التوصيل فديتج بكل بساطة اتصلي على مركز المعلومات ( 700017000) وخليهم يعطونج كل شركات توصيل الوثائق والبضائع الموجودة في الدولة واتصلي عليهم وشوفي بكم يوصلون وكيف وكل التفاصيل المتعلقة بالموضوع :: 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> موضوع جميل دا
> 
> انا ابغي ابدا بابسط شي
> 
> يعني من الصفر
> 
> شو تقترحون اسوي


عليكم السلام الغالية 

تواجدكم فيه هو الاجمل ما شاء الله  :Smile:  

اوكي انتي يبالج تدورين على شي توفرينه للزباين بالدفع المقدم عسب اما تشترين لهم الشي اللي يبونه او تسوينه لهم بالقيمة اللي راح يدفعونها مقدما لج واللي تكون عبارة عن قيمة الشي + نسبتج .. فها الشي اللي في نظري مناسب لانسان يبا يبدأ ممن الصفر  :Smile:  

وان شاء الله تحصلين شي اوكي اما توفرينه والاحسن ما يكون موجود اساسا في المنتدى عسب تكسبين زباين اكثر ان شاء الله او انج تسوين شي نفس الشي مب موجود او على الاقل بأشكال مختلفة عن الموجود ,, 

وفي النهاية اقولج استخيري واللي فيه الخير بييبه لج ربج والارزاق بيد الله ,, 

والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نسنوسة

انا عرف اصمم وناوية ابدا تجارتي بتصميم تواقيع للتاجرات وتنسيق صور بضايعهم بطريقة حلوة

شو رايكم ؟

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

اوكي حبيبتي حلووو بس يبالج في البداية تاخذين العضوية التجارية عسب تقدرين تعرضين خدماتج على التاجرات بصورة رسمية ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## رضى الوالدين

مارحبا حبيبتي نجمة حبيبتي انا ام سلطان والله من هواياتي الخياطة والديكور المنزلي وتنصنيع الحرف اليدوية مثل ابتكار تشكيلة الهدايا وغيرها لكن للاسف اني ما حصلت حد يعلمني طريقة الخياطة وبالنسبه للهدايا ما اعرف من واين اجيب التشكيلات الحلوة واشتريها بالجملة لانه هذا هو الشي اللي اميل له اكثر ام بالنسبة للديكور الحمدلله انا اثثت بيتي ع قدي وكل من جاني اعجبه الاثاث والديكور بس لو حد من الاخوات تعلمني الابتكارات اليديدة للصناعات اليدوية او الخياطة ومن واين اقد اخذ التشكيلات الحلوة مال هدايا الاعراس والنثور والولادات الى اخره بتفعل خير فيني لانه من صغري وانا اهوى ها الشغلات ولكن للاسف ما كان عندي الوقت الكافي بسنت انشغالي مع البيت واليهال بس الحين يوم اكبرو رد الشي فيني بس ما اعرف من واين او كيف ابتدي جازاج الله خير اذا اتقدري او احد من الاخوات قادرة اتفيدني

----------


## maya160

شكرا لك ع هالفكره الرائعه والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
بس انا عندي بزنس صغير واتمنيت ان اعرضه ع الجميع واتمنى ان يلاقي اعجابكم

----------


## بنت فلان33

ان شاءالله بحصل على عضوية التاجره جريب 

سااعدونييي بافكااركم ابغي اتاااجر بشي بس مب عاارفه لانه ما شاءالله كل شي متوفر في المنتدى ..

شووو الي بيكوون عليه اقبال ومووو موجوود

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

انا من كم يوم خذت عضوية التاجره البرونزيه

وحابه ابتدي في بيع الفساتين

بس ما اعرف كيف ابتدي >> يعني اللي عندها اي معلومه ممكن تساعدني يارييت تكتبها هني او ترسل لي عالخاص

يعني من حيث الموضوع وين اخليه > فالمول البرونزي او الكراج سيل؟

وطريقة العرض الاحسن

وكيف اتعامل مع شركة التوصيل؟

وشو عن اسعار التوصيل اذا ممكن حد يشرح لي هالاشياء بكون شاكره لكم ^^

ولي عوده

السموحه منكم

----------


## ام عيوش

انا صراحه عندي خلطه وابا اتاجر فيها في المنتدى بس ماعرف كيف ابا استفيد من هالشي وتكون كبدايه لي وارجو المساعده

----------


## ام عيوش

انا عندي خلطه وابيعها في المنتدى بس ماعرف كيف فارجو منج تساعديني

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> مارحبا حبيبتي نجمة حبيبتي انا ام سلطان والله من هواياتي الخياطة والديكور المنزلي وتنصنيع الحرف اليدوية مثل ابتكار تشكيلة الهدايا وغيرها لكن للاسف اني ما حصلت حد يعلمني طريقة الخياطة وبالنسبه للهدايا ما اعرف من واين اجيب التشكيلات الحلوة واشتريها بالجملة لانه هذا هو الشي اللي اميل له اكثر ام بالنسبة للديكور الحمدلله انا اثثت بيتي ع قدي وكل من جاني اعجبه الاثاث والديكور بس لو حد من الاخوات تعلمني الابتكارات اليديدة للصناعات اليدوية او الخياطة ومن واين اقد اخذ التشكيلات الحلوة مال هدايا الاعراس والنثور والولادات الى اخره بتفعل خير فيني لانه من صغري وانا اهوى ها الشغلات ولكن للاسف ما كان عندي الوقت الكافي بسنت انشغالي مع البيت واليهال بس الحين يوم اكبرو رد الشي فيني بس ما اعرف من واين او كيف ابتدي جازاج الله خير اذا اتقدري او احد من الاخوات قادرة اتفيدني


السلام عليكم الغالية 

بالنسبة للخياطات وااااااااااااااااااااااايد مواضيع ودورات في النت ممكن تعلمج خطوات واضحة وسهلة لها  :Smile:  ... او ممكن تدخلين دورة خياطة او تشترين كتب تعليمية ممكن تفيدج في هالمجال  :Smile:  ... اما بالنسبة تشكيلات الهدايا ممكن تروحين الاسواق اللي تبيع بالجملة او محلات الدراهم او شرات ما خبرتج على الخاص اما اوفرلج او اعلمج اشلون تسوين العلب وانتي عقب تبدعين براحتج فيها شرات ما انا تعلمت من اخت عزيزة على قلبي وااااااااااايد من اختي منّاية يزاها الله كل خير هي واختها عنابة ( بالانجليزي اسمها ) في قسم الاشغال اليدوية يزاهم الله كل خير دنيا واخره ان شاء الله .. 

حاولي ترتبين افكارج وتشوفين شو اللي حابة تبدين فيه كبداية بس وعقب صلي استخارة وادعي ربج يوفقج وابدأي والله وياج ان شاء الله 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> شكرا لك ع هالفكره الرائعه والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
> بس انا عندي بزنس صغير واتمنيت ان اعرضه ع الجميع واتمنى ان يلاقي اعجابكم


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج حاولي تاخذين العضوية التجارية شوفي في التوقيع مالي فيه كيفية الاشتراك وعقب ما تاخذينها عرضي اللي تبينه والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> ان شاءالله بحصل على عضوية التاجره جريب 
> 
> سااعدونييي بافكااركم ابغي اتاااجر بشي بس مب عاارفه لانه ما شاءالله كل شي متوفر في المنتدى ..
> 
> شووو الي بيكوون عليه اقبال ومووو موجوود


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اتمنى تييبين ورقة وقلم وتلفين على المولات الموجودة في المنتدى وتكتبين فيها انواع البضايع اللي موجودة فعلا في المنتدى بمعنى اصح المنتجات اللي هي موجودة في الدولة مب المنتجات اللي يطلبونها من التاجرات من برا حسب الطلب وفي نفس الوقت ييبي ورقة ثانية وكتبي فيها الطلبيات اللي تستوي حسب الطلب من برا او من مصادرها الاصلية وعقب شوفي شو الناقص في البضايع اللي اصلا موجودة وحاولي توفرينه ولو ما قدرتي شوفي البضايع اللي تنطلب بالطلب فقط وحاولي توفرينها عندج في البيت وعقب عرضيه عسب مب كل البنات يحبون انهم ينتظرون وجي .. 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا من كم يوم خذت عضوية التاجره البرونزيه
> 
> وحابه ابتدي في بيع الفساتين
> 
> بس ما اعرف كيف ابتدي >> يعني اللي عندها اي معلومه ممكن تساعدني يارييت تكتبها هني او ترسل لي عالخاص
> 
> يعني من حيث الموضوع وين اخليه > فالمول البرونزي او الكراج سيل؟
> 
> وطريقة العرض الاحسن
> ...


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اتمنى لو تفتحين موضوع خاص لج في القسم عسب الكل يتجاوب وياج ان شاء الله اكثر ..

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> انا صراحه عندي خلطه وابا اتاجر فيها في المنتدى بس ماعرف كيف ابا استفيد من هالشي وتكون كبدايه لي وارجو المساعده


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اول شي خذي العضوية التجارية وتقدرين تشوفين خطواتها في التوقيع مالي ,, وعقب ما تاخذينها عرضي اللي تبينه دام انه وفق الشروط المتبعه في المنتدى ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> فديتج اتمنى لو تفتحين موضوع خاص لج في القسم عسب الكل يتجاوب وياج ان شاء الله اكثر ..
> 
> والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 
> 
> @ اختكم في الله @
> 
> ام ناصر


عليكم السلاام ورحمة الله وبركاته ^_^

الغلا انا نزلت موضوع فالقسم 

وهذا رابط موضوعي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=556206

----------


## أم رويشد

:Rad:  بنات راك ممكن تتلوني وين يبيعون خشب العود الي ينباع 
بكميه كبيرة الي تعرف وين ينباع تتلني عليه الله يجزيها كل خير

----------


## ومضة حياة

حياكم الله

----------


## نزاعه

السلام عليكم 
اريد اكون تجاره بس كيف؟

----------


## #وجدان#

الله يوفقكن خواتي .. ويخقق لكل وحده مبتغاها ...

انا خاطري ادخل مجال التجاره بس يكون بالبيت ...

انا لين الحين ادور ببالي فكره ...

وبقولكن الي ببالي .. الا وهوا ..

اني افكر اسوي قباضات .. طبعا بعد ما دورت بالمنتدى الخوات ما قصرن ...

كل وحده شارحه كيف اتسوي قباضات وبطرق مختلفه وادوات مختلفه ...

ودورت باليوتيوب حصلت عن الشباصات الصغار وغيره وغيره ...

المهم عرفت كيف انسوي القباضه ... واعرف المواد المستخدمه ...

اما بالنسبه للبيع ...

بالبدايه راح ابدا بين الاهل والجيران .. وممكن انه وحده من الجيران تاخذهن واتوصلهن لأهلها ...

وحتى اخوي بباله يفتح محل بس مو الحين .. حق اغراض الحريم مثل الجلابيات وغيره .. واعرضهن عنده ...

انزييين ...؟؟؟؟

الحين كل شي مخطط له مو ناقص الا اتنفيذ ....

احس انه مو وقته الحين ... 

والسبب ..

هو اني متزوجه وعندي بنوته وبعد كم شهر بربي بالطفل الثاني ... << لو بس ع جيه عادي ببدا من اليوم ...

لكن انا انتظر اخلص الجامعه يعني تقريبا سنتين !!!!

يعني بروجكتات وبحوث وامتحانات وغيره ... 

والمشروع يبيله من اسبوع لأسبوعين اروح ايب اغراض 

،،،،،،،،،

وهذي قصة حياتي من طأطأ لاسلام عليكم ....

ونا ما قلت لاحد بالي ببالي ... بس دايما افكر من اخلص الدراسه ابدا بالتجاره ...

خاصه اني بكون اتاجر من البيت وما يحتاج اطلع عن عيالي ....

----------


## #وجدان#

لوووووووووووووووووووول 

مقال مو فكره الي كتبته  :12 (61):

----------


## #وجدان#

:Rasool1:

----------


## salma mousa

الله يوفق

----------


## salma mousa

:Salam Allah:  انا امراة متزوجة مند ست سنين و لدي ولد وبنت وحاصلة على بكلريوس في اللغة العربية ولاكن لم استطيع العمل دلك لان اولادي ولدو بمرض مزمن والان ابحث عن عمل وانا في البيت ارجو النصيحة

----------


## #وجدان#

الله يوفقك اختي سلما ..

شوفي اي مشروح اتحسين انج تبدعين فيه وبنفس الوقت ...

ما يشغلك عن عيالك الله يحفظهم الك

----------


## facemoon2008

الله يوفق

----------


## راعية دارالحي

مرحبا خواتي 

انا ادور على خياطه اتفق وياها انها تخيط لي ملابس و ابيعهم من تصميمي ..

و طبعا البداية بتكون في البيت ..

مشكلتي الحين في الخياطه مب عارفه من وين الاقي .. ابغي وحده ممتازة .

دخيلكن اللي تعرف تخبرني

----------


## استايلي غير

انا من يومي عندي هوايه التفصيل والخياطه وهالشغلات 

والحمدالله نميت موهبتي باني ما تخليت عنها 

لو ان اهلي ما طاعوا ادرسها ودرست بزنس بدالها واللحين ان شاء الله بستخدم البزنس فيها 

فالبدايه كنت اصمم لعمري فساتين وعبي واكسسوارت عقب اطور الموضوع 

قمت اسوي لخواتي ارسم موديلات لربيعاتي بس

عقب بدا الجد وفتحت مشروعي الخاص وطبعا لمحدوديه القدرات اربيعتي شاركتي

والحمدالله كانت نعم الشريكه

وللحين فتحنا انا وهي معرضين وان شاء الله فالمستقبل اكثر اذا شاءت الظروف 

وللحين نحن ع مشروعنا مستمرين صار لنا 8 شهور

ما اقولكم ان ما واجهنا صعوبه بالعكس وايد صعوبات واجهتنا

لدرجه ساعات ان اهلي يقولون لي ودري هالشغله عنج شو تبينها ما تستفيدين 

فديت امي واختي كانوا وايد يساندوني وما انكر دور اربيعتي بعد 

بس صدق كان كل يوم يمر كنا تعلم منه شي يديد 

مشروعنا كان عباره عن 

تصاميم لدزاينات شنط لاب توب مبتكره وخاماتنا من الجلود والمخمل اي شي يخطر ع بالج وب جوده وايد عاليه ونيب خامات من امريكا 

ونسوي بعد طلبيات خاصه للي عندها فكره تباها تتنفذ مثل مقالم محافظ وغيره 

ونسوي بعد شيل وعبي واسكارفات اطقم للي يبا نفس الشنطه في ناس يحبون يطقمون 

وافكر اتاجر هني فالمنتدى بس فالوقت المناسب بإذن الله 

وادعوا لي والله من قلبي اتمنى اني اقدر اسوي شي اعتمد فيه ع نفسي وانمي موهبتي

واللي عندها اي نصيحه او فكره تقدمها لي بكون شاكره لها

----------


## شما الشحي

صباح الخير انا حابة اعرض بضاعتي عند منتدى سيدات الامارات بس مش عارفة كيف و وين ادخل واي قسم ما اعرف شي ممكن حد يساعدني وبسرعه

----------


## #وجدان#

شما ... لازم اتكون عندك 100 مشاركه ... 

وبعدين تطلبين عضويه تاجره...

----------


## ام زايد 7

السلام عليكم خواتي ارجوا النصيحه حابه اجيب لوحات قرانيه من سوريا وابيعها في الامارات هل مشروع حلو ارجوا النصحه ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## إشعاع

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه موضوعج حلو و بصراحه شدني لاني عضوه يديده و اتمنى اصير تاجره
اتمنى اكون مثل اختكم 
السموحه

----------


## ام اليقظان

انا عضوه جديده وان شاء الله بشترك واكون تاجره بالمنتدي..
بديت اعمل بخور زنجباري ((العود المزعفر)) والدقه الزنجباريه والحمدلله
بخوري اعجب الجميع ولي زباين ثابتين ..
ومن باب التوسيع والتغير صرت اعمل خلطات للجسم للعرائس وهي
عباره عن خلطات عطور مركزه مع كركم الجسم وغيره وتعطي ريحه
تدوم لفتره طويله بالجسم...طبعا الخلطه صاروا عليها اقبال كثير ولله الحمد
والمتزوجات والعرايس وحتي البنات صاروا يشتروها من عندي
وفيه زبونه من زبايني قالت: انا ماصرت استخدم اي عطر لما اروح
الدوام يكفي بس اني احط الخلطة اللي تعمليها..
وفيه زباين بدوا يطلبوها كتوزيعات للاعراس من باب التميز..
والحمدالله تجارتي ماشيه بس بغيت اوسعها لخارج السلطنه..

----------


## أحلى من الورد

السلام عليكم :
انا متزوجة من 6 سنوات وطبعا جامعية وما اشتغل بس حابه تعطوني كم من مشروع اقدر استفيد منه طبعا ع امكانيتي
وبكون شاكرة وممنونه لكن

----------


## الماسة22

السلام عليكم انا عندي فكرة و اريد رايكم خواتي
ان من سوريا
وا عندي خبرة بمواد التجميل الطبيعية و الالبسة القطنية و الادوية المنحفة
و التوصيل بالبريد

----------


## الماسة22

:Salam Allah: 
بخصوص الايات القرانية الموضوع حلو و اذا بدك مساعدةانا من سوريا 
موفقة

----------


## !! ام خالد !!

انا حابة ابدا بمشروع على النت وعن طريج موقع سيدات الامارات .. وحابة اني اوجد لي مصدر للدخل عن طريق بيع جلابيات الدانتيل واللانجري .. مادري شو رايكم تحسون انه بيمشي؟

----------


## رشا"ام شمس"

بصراحة انا من زمان بستنى هالفرصة ونفسي اشارك هالمنتدى الرائع وبالذات عضواته بافكاري
انا والله مو تاجرة بس موظفة ونفسي اسوي دعاية للمركز الي انا بشتغل فيه مع العلم انه المركز معروف في ابوظبي بس أنا فرع العين وهوا فاتح جديد من سنة تقريبا لكن محتاجة للصداقات بصراحة وعلى فكرة انا من اول يوم اصبحت فيه عضوة تمنيت اطرح موضوع بس مش قادرة ما بعرف من وين ابدأ يا ريت تساعدوني وشكرااااااااا كتير يا اخت نجمة والله يوفقك ويرفع من قدرك

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> بنات راك ممكن تتلوني وين يبيعون خشب العود الي ينباع 
> بكميه كبيرة الي تعرف وين ينباع تتلني عليه الله يجزيها كل خير


السلام عليكم الغالية 


حبيبتي تابعي في موضوع سويته لج في القسم وان شاء الله البنات يجاوبونج ,, بس غالبا عند تجار الجملة شوفي وين اسواق الجملة عندكم وان شاء الله تحصلين طلبج والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> حياكم الله


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

الله يحييج حبيبتي ويوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد اكون تجاره بس كيف؟


السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج اول شي لو تبين تصيرين تاجرة هنيه معانا في المنتدى لازم تقدمين على عضوية تاجرة وهي مستمرة الحين ان شاء الله ,, 

ثاني شي حاولي تفكرين انتي شو اللي تقدرين تعرضينه اوكي بين الناس ..

او شوفي شو الشي اللي مب موجود اصلا او بكثرة في .. وممكن توفرينه من محل او من سوق للجملة او من النت ,, ممكن توفرينه بالطلب يعني تسوين عليه طلبات للي يبا فقط او تاخذين كمية والاحسن في البداية انج ما تاخذين شي وايد يعني كمية بسيطة وعقب تشوفين اقبال الزباين عليها كيف .. 

او شو الشي اللي تعرفين تسوينه ,, وسويه وعرضيه للزباين ,, 

او انج طبعا تكونين مندوبة لشركة او مصنع او محل او اي مكان ثاني محتاج مندوبين لتوزيع منتجاته ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> الله يوفقكن خواتي .. ويخقق لكل وحده مبتغاها ...
> 
> انا خاطري ادخل مجال التجاره بس يكون بالبيت ...
> 
> انا لين الحين ادور ببالي فكره ...
> 
> وبقولكن الي ببالي .. الا وهوا ..
> 
> اني افكر اسوي قباضات .. طبعا بعد ما دورت بالمنتدى الخوات ما قصرن ...
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

معاج حق حبيبتي ان الجامعة تعب ,, بس بعد لا تنسين الجامعة مكان حلوو ان الواحد يبدأ فيه يعني بين ربيعاتج او معارفهم ,, يعني حلووو تبدأين فيه ولو على شغل الجامعة ممكن انج تسوين كمية وقت ما انتي تكونين فاضية يعني لا تسوين قباضات على حسب طلب البنات لا سوي كمية وعرضيها وقت ما تكونين فاضية سوي الشغل ووقت الزحمة اما في البيت او الجامعة يكون عندج وقت انج تعرضينهم على الاقل وبالمرة تشوفين راي الناس عليهم ,, 

ومثل ما قلتي انتي بتربين بعد فترة وقت الاجازة اللي اكيد بتاخذينها من الدراسة ممكن تشوفين لج وقت انتي مرتاحة فيه وتشتغلين في كم مجموعة يعني الواحد ما قالج سوي مية حبة خمس او 6 حبات زين والواحد يبدأ شوي شوي ,, عسب يكسب زباين شوي شوي ,, 

مثل ما قلت لج على الاقل تاخذين راي البنات فيهم واراءهم عنها ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسرلج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> الله يوفق


 
السلام عليكم الغالية 

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## برد الشتاء

صباح الخير كيفكم سيدات الامارات 


تشرفت بمعرفة منتداكم وحبيتكم من دون مااعرفكم حسيتكم اخوة الله لايفرقكم عن بعض


انا احب الاشغال الكروشية وخياطة الاشياء الخاصة للبيبي

فكرت اني اسوقهم عن طريق النت بس خايفة مايكون عليه اقبال 


ولان الشغل بياخذ وقت من اسبوع للاسبوعين كيف اضمن حقي والزبونه تضمن حقها

مثلا ابدأ بالشغل اول ماتعطيني خبر ولا بعد ماتحول الفلوس

لان الشغل بياخذ وقت واخاف ان الزباين يخافون على حقوقهم 



يعطيكم الصحة والعافية


محبتكم 
برد الشتاء

----------


## طموحه بوظبي

> صباح الخير كيفكم سيدات الامارات 
> 
> 
> تشرفت بمعرفة منتداكم وحبيتكم من دون مااعرفكم حسيتكم اخوة الله لايفرقكم عن بعض
> 
> 
> انا احب الاشغال الكروشية وخياطة الاشياء الخاصة للبيبي
> 
> فكرت اني اسوقهم عن طريق النت بس خايفة مايكون عليه اقبال 
> ...


انا اخيط فساتين البنات ،،، والفستان ياخذ من 2 الى 4 اسابيع 

لما انزل الموديل اطلب تحويل المبلغ اولا لان الموديلات فيها جهد والخياطه تاخذ وقت 

غير سعر الخامات مثل الاقمشه والشرايط وغيرها ولضمان حقي ما ابدا بالشغل الا عند تحويل 

المبلغ وانصحج بهال الشي ،،دامج تحطين شروطج في العرض قبل ما

تستقبلي الطلبات بيكون عند البنات علم يعني لازم تبينين ان الشغل بياخذ الوقت الفلاني وان الدفع 

مقدما وبنات المنتدى متعاونات اهم شي تحاولين تخلصين على الوقت ولا تضغطين نفسج عطي نفسج 

مجال مثلا اذا الشغله يبالها اسبوع خليه اسبوع ونص لان سبحان الله ما تدرين الانسان يتعب او تصير 

له ظروف فيكون عندج الوقت الكافي حتى تخلصين شغلج هذا رايي من خبرتي في الخياطه واستقبال 

وتنفيذ الطلبات

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

الله يوفقكن كلكن

----------


## أم خادم

موضوع حلو
أنا فكرت في عدة مواضيع لكن للأسف ما نفذت شي منها
أول فكرة هي إني أعرف أسوي لحم مشوي في التنور بالصراحة رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييب
ما أمدح في نفسي بس كل اللي ياكل من عندي يعجبه بس بعدين اترددت في المشروع لأنه متعب صراح
غالبا احنا ما انسوي الشوي إلا في عيد الأضحى تقريبا وكنت أسوي عشر ذبايح ماشاء الله بس متعععععععععععععب
فهونت عن الموضوع لأن ايكلف وأخاف ما حد ياخذ من عندي
المشروع الثاني إني أروع تايلند وأجيب بضاعة وأبيعها 
وللحين مش عارفه أي مشروع أسوي وللأسف ما في تشجيع من حد
وبعد أنا موظفة فكيف راح أحصل وقت لهذا كله والبيت والعيال
أفيدوني جزاكن الله خيرا
وعطوني رايكم في مشاريعي

----------


## برد الشتاء

> انا اخيط فساتين البنات ،،، والفستان ياخذ من 2 الى 4 اسابيع 
> 
> لما انزل الموديل اطلب تحويل المبلغ اولا لان الموديلات فيها جهد والخياطه تاخذ وقت 
> 
> غير سعر الخامات مثل الاقمشه والشرايط وغيرها ولضمان حقي ما ابدا بالشغل الا عند تحويل 
> 
> المبلغ وانصحج بهال الشي ،،دامج تحطين شروطج في العرض قبل ما
> 
> تستقبلي الطلبات بيكون عند البنات علم يعني لازم تبينين ان الشغل بياخذ الوقت الفلاني وان الدفع 
> ...




الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية

ان شاء الله باخذ برايك 

طيب لو اخذت عضوية بالمنتدى تنفع اتاجر هنا بما اني في السعودية


والشحن بيكون عن طريق الممتاز؟؟

----------


## #وجدان#

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية
> 
> ان شاء الله باخذ برايك 
> 
> طيب لو اخذت عضوية بالمنتدى تنفع اتاجر هنا بما اني في السعودية
> 
> 
> والشحن بيكون عن طريق الممتاز؟؟



هيه اختي عادي 

بعدين فيه تاجرات من الكويت ومصر والمغرب وتونس اعتقد ...

الله يوفقهن ...

انتي خذي العضويه وتوكلي ع الله ...

وبعدين فيه بنات من السعوديه بالمنتدى يمكن يعجبهم شغلج ويشترون

----------


## برد الشتاء

> هيه اختي عادي 
> 
> بعدين فيه تاجرات من الكويت ومصر والمغرب وتونس اعتقد ...
> 
> الله يوفقهن ...
> 
> انتي خذي العضويه وتوكلي ع الله ...
> 
> وبعدين فيه بنات من السعوديه بالمنتدى يمكن يعجبهم شغلج ويشترون



ان شاء الله قريباً باخذ عضوية عطيتيني امل بالتجارة 


الله يوفقك ويسعدك ياااااااااارب

----------


## انامل ام حمد

اللي عندها اي موهبه لا تدفنها بالعكس تحييها وتصقلها وتبدع فيها وشوي وشوي تشوف شوه بتصير هالموهبه والله يوفق الجميع انا مجربه اصقل الموهبه اللي بداخلي والحمد الله وفقني رب العالمين

----------


## زهرة _العود

مشكوووره ع الموضوع المفيد و المثمر ان شاء الله 

و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ملكة على عرشي

للرفععععععععع

----------


## roo7.elward

السلام عليكم . .

أول تجربه لي لـ مشروع ، و في بالي مشروع : [ خياطة ملابس أطفال ] . .

حاولت وشريت كل اللوازم تقريبا ، بس ماحلصت ( خياطه ) شاطره في هالمجال . .

وسرت مكتب الخدم مافادوني بشي . . 

ارجو المساعده . .

----------


## roo7.elward

الله ايوفقكم وايسر اموركم ان شاءالله يا خواتي.

----------


## بنت إب

جئتكن من ارض اليمن لاحط رحالي بينكن واستفيد من خبراتكن ... وقد سمعت كثيرا عن منتداكن ...

لذا ارجو ان تقبلوني اولا ثم تزودوني بافكاركن التي ستكون كشمعة تنير لي طريقي خاصة اني في بدايته .. 



انا في الحقيقه ... لدي افكار لااعرف من اين ابدأ وكيف لذا ساطرح مالدي وبعد اتكالي الله اتكل عليكن بالنصيحة 

فالى الافكار ثم النصحية منكن 


فكرت بان اتعلم البخور الخليجي واقوم بصنعه في اليمن وبيعه حيث وانا اعشق رائحة البخور الخليجي احسه مميز جدا ... (( ياريت احد يعلمني ايش المقادير وكيف صنعه عندكم في الامارات ))


فكرت ايضا اني اتجار بالعسل والبن اليمني حيث واني سمعت انه عليه طلب في الخليج 


وفكرت ايضا بان اتاجر واروج للفضيات في اليمن خاصه المرتبطه بالتراث اليمني وبما يواكب الموضه 


حياكة شنط من اقمشه ذات الوان لها دلاله تراثيه .. كنوع من التجديد .. 


استخراج موديلات من الانترنت للبنوتات وخياطتها وتوزيعها على المحلات في مناسبات الاعياد ومواسم الاعراس عندنا....


فكرت ايضا بان اعمل كعك وبيتي فور واشتغلها للاعراس يعني من عنده عرس اتعامل مع صاحب العرس بمبلغ على كل علبه بحسب ماتحتويه من حلويات وطبعا الاسعار بتكون اقل من محال الحلويات ..



فكرت ايضا اني استخرج افكار لاكسسوارات لطيفة والوان زاهيه سواء اكسسوارات منزليه او للجوال او للمنزل اتعلمها وا بيع منها خاصه الغير موجود باليمن فافكار جديده بحيث انه ارخص لي من اني اجيبها من الخارج بتكون اغلى 


وفكرت اني اجي على الخليج اشتري موديلات جلبيات خليجيه وابيعها عندنا في اليمن ... 

هذا بعض مما فكرت فيه لعلمي اني قد اطلت عليكن كثير بفكرت وفكرت لذا ارجو النصحية اخواتي ...

----------


## #وجدان#

> السلام عليكم . .
> 
> أول تجربه لي لـ مشروع ، و في بالي مشروع : [ خياطة ملابس أطفال ] . .
> 
> حاولت وشريت كل اللوازم تقريبا ، بس ماحلصت ( خياطه ) شاطره في هالمجال . .
> 
> وسرت مكتب الخدم مافادوني بشي . . 
> 
> ارجو المساعده . .


اختي انتي كان بالاول لازم اتحصلين الخياطه وبعدين تشترين الاغراض ...

بس اذا انتي اتعرفين تصممين ملابس للأطفال .. 

ممكن انج تتعاملين مع خياط .. واترسمين له الموديل الي ببالج ..

واتوضحين له كيف تبين اللبسه اتكون ...

لين اتحصلين الخياطه الي تتدورين عليها..

----------


## ام سالم2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا يديده في هذا المنتدى الراقي بصراحه
وفي بالي مشاريع بس ما ادري ليش حاطه في بالي انه ما راح يستمر او ينجح
(احبط نفسي من البدايه)خخخخ
المهم مشاريعي باختصار:
1-الرسم على الوقايات والعبايات مع توزيع فصوص ريمبو عليهن والبيعه كانت بس بين الاهل
2-قباظات للشعر قويه ماتنكسر او تخرب بسرعه
3-الرسم على التيشيرتات 
4-اسوي مريول مطبخ عجيب 
5- هوايتي الحنا 
6-اعرف امكيج مع استخدام ميك اب ماركة BN
هذي مشاريعي بس نظرا لانشغالي بعيالي ومدارسهم دايما ااجل واقول لما يكبرون بنفذ ها المشروع.
وسلامتكن ان شا الله بس ما طولت عليكن خواتي

----------


## Om Jasem

ام سالم حلو مشروعج يمكن تحسين انه ما بيمشي لان الكثير يسوونه
بس الحنا اعتقد بتمشي والقباظات لو كانت نادرة فالشكل والتصميم انا بكون اول زبونة عندج D=
اشجعج واقول لا تحطين العيال عذر كلنا عندنا عيال ههه عادي نظمي وقتج
وشكرا

----------


## طيفك يعذبني

والله انا خاطرية اسوي شي ..<<< مليت من القعده اللي ما منها فايده..

عندي ابداعات ولله الحمد بس ما اعرف كيف ابتدي  :Frown:  ..

----------


## ام سالم2

كنت حاطه موضوعي ومحتاجه نصايحكم الغاليه
بس تفاجءت ان موضوعي اصلا غير \موجود!!!!!!
ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــش؟شو صار؟

----------


## ام سالم2

ابيييييييييييه
توه طلع موضوعي
ههههههههههه
ومشكوره يا ام جاسم على مشاركتج
وصح اليهال فديتهم مب عذر
شكرا

----------


## ام سالم2

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت إب

??????????????????

مافي اي رد يبدو ان افكاري ليست بالمستوى هذا وانا لم اكمل بطباعة البحوث ودعوات الزفاف من داخل المنزل 


اسفة لتطفلي عليكن واعدكن اني لن ازعجكن مرة اخرى...

----------


## ام احمد28

:SalamAlikom: 

انا احب الكروشيه وممكن اسوي ورود او اكسسوارات شعر او حتى حافظات موبايل وما اعرف كيف ابدا مشروعي وعندي موضوع بهذا الرابط اذا حبيتو تشفون الصور 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...342110&page=10
انا اتمنى اسوق منتوجات وخصوصا البنات الي يعرفون كروشيه وايد غاليين يعني اذا بالمستقبل حطيت اسعار ما بتكون نفس اسعارهم ؟؟ ما ادري كيف ابدا ؟؟؟ اتمنى تساعدوني ؟؟

----------


## ام زايد*

انا الصراحة افكر ابمشروع الفساتين وهذا تفكير من زمان بس انشالله احصل اقبال من الجميع....

----------


## miss_sun

مساءكم ورد بنوتات...

أنا حابه افتح صالون لنه المنطقه الي انا فيه ما فيها صالونات راقيه ...وانا احب اعمل مكياج وشاطره فيه وخذيت دوره...

والحين اريد افتح صالون شو تنصحوني اسوي وابغي اروح سوق التنين اشتري لي الكراسي وارغراض صالون شو تنصحون اشترى .. ومن وين في دبي او العين ..
شو تنصحوني اسوي

----------


## أم عواااش

أم ناصر ،، أنا حابة أفتح لي مشروع من البيت و أتاجر بأي بضاعة مرغوبة في السوق بس المشكلة انا ما عندي مهارة إني أسوي أي شي بايدي ، بس أقدر أشتري بضاعة وأبيعها ،، بس يا ترى شو هي البضاعة اللي أقدر أبيعها وأتوفق فيها وما تحتاج مني إني أسويها بإيدي ... وكيف أقدر أكون تاجرة في المنتدى عندكم لأني حابة أبدأ ببضاعة بسيطة لليوم الوطني ، أجرب نفسي إذا أنفع تاجرة وإلا لأ ؟ فيديني الله يخليج ويوفقج

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

اتمنالكن التوفيج كلكن من كل قلبي

----------


## واحة الامل

_طرح الموضوع جدا طيب ...
اعتبر نفسي في بداية مشواري ... الافكار عندي متلخبطه 
انشالله الله يسرها علي وعلى الكل انشالله
دعواتكن حبوبات_

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

السلام عليكم 

شحالج أختي...

يالغالية أنا اول شي بديته كنت اريد أسوي شنطة حلوه وعملية للهارد دسك مالي وفعلا خطتها أنا وبمساعدت الخدامة شويه وطلعت حلووووه ... بس ما اعرف ليش مب حابه هالفكرة يعني ما كملت في هالمجال...

وعقب يالغالية قلت بسوي شيل يعني اصممهن واشتري الكلف واعطي الخياط يفصلهن لي ,,, اول مره رجت اشتري الأغراض دار رأسي وثاني وثالث ورابع مره ما اشتري شي,,,,,عقب شريت ورسمت للخياط وهاالخياط خياطته حلوه ومضبوووطة ،،،،،بس انصدمت انه شغله في الشيل كان وايد بايخ ,,,,

هالشي أثر في نفسي وما رجعت اسوي شي أحس اني أنحبطت وكرهت سالفة التصميم,,,

أنا ودي اشغل وقتي لأني تعبت وأنا ادور وظيفة ومب لاقيه وقعدت البيت بدت تخبل في مخي...

عادي الفشل في المشروع ولا شـو السالفة؟؟؟

فيدوني يا خواتي الله يوفقكم يا رب

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

انا عندي بضاعــه بس ماعرف انزل صور اهىء اهىء ياليت اللي تعرف كيف انزل صور واصغرها تساعدني يزاكم الله كل خير

----------

